# Continued: "Furaffinity will not be up tonight (that is, Monday)" discussion



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a continuation of the original thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24451

since the original thread reached over 1,000 posts. Threads which get longer than that can put a strain on the database and slow things down.



> This thread is for discussing the announcement here:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

I <3 Fuaffinity


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

blah


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

WIN


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Looks around, wondering if she managed to make the first post.*  So, almighty mods and admins?  Any updates for us lowly commoners?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

DARN YOU!!!!!

It was only 1 more post to get to 1100 and 2 more until page 12!

=^.^=


----------



## Denmay (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Dave, you just hit 3,000 posts! *throws party*


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

owned


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

hehehe, and we were locked XD


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

I give it 5 minutes before the flaming starts.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

D'oh, too late.


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

and now listen to the sound of a massive migration of over 200 sex starved furs


----------



## kaarsten (Aug 5, 2008)

Did we.... Did we survive the nuking of the thread?


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Horray!  Thread reborn!!!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Did anyone else realize we got robbed?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=538511&postcount=1099

Look at the post number

Edit:


redfoxnudetoons said:


> DARN YOU!!!!!
> 
> It was only 1 more post to get to 1100 and 2 more until page 12!
> 
> =^.^=



You did


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> *Looks around, wondering if she managed to make the first post.*  So, almighty mods and admins?  Any updates for us lowly commoners?




same!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

H'ray! I was on the last page before the last one 

I'm the least you could do (featuring Gary's Mod) --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujGNhaq6Jb0


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Butts


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 5, 2008)

Have a nice day everyone. *hands out flowers* Time to go.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Did anyone else realize we got robbed?
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=538511&postcount=1099
> 
> ...



=^.^=


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> and now listen to the sound of a massive migration of over 200 sex starved furs



LOL Where do you see sex?

Well, except at band camp and Ebon's house with the wolfy pussyflowers


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> Any updates for us



No. Not yet. We are still waiting to hear from Yak.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 5, 2008)

I <3 FA,

Ciao for now


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Debates sending Dragoneer a PM inquiring about the status...  Then reconsiders, being too timid, and not wanting to get smacked with a banhammer. >_<;*


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> and now listen to the sound of a massive migration of over 200 sex starved furs



The sound kinda like this? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaGFPdP0-ug


----------



## Monak (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> LOL Where do you see sex?
> 
> Well, except at band camp and Ebon's house with the wolfy pussyflowers



*kicks you back into the pit of death* Sparta thats where!


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> *Debates sending Dragoneer a PM inquiring about the status...  Then reconsiders, being too timid, and not wanting to get smacked with a banhammer. >_<;*



Oops, never mind, thanks Dave! ^_^


----------



## Jake-Autumn (Aug 5, 2008)

Srsly I'm a stoat IRL! D: All of you are unintelligent to my stoat-like reasoning abillities! I commune with the great wol-STOAT GODS.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaiden said:


> Butts


OH no Its the Inevitable return of the GREAT WHITE DOPE!!! --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_7rMGI_-o


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Hoshit ding.  I'm an Alpha Wolf now!

Nature's so easily manipulative, these days


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> *kicks you back into the pit of death* Sparta thats where!


thought it was the lions pit? thats what it was in all the books ive read.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> *kicks you back into the pit of death* Sparta thats where!



*hops off of walls and shanks*  NINJA GAIDEN BITCH


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

FRIENDLY CHOPPER ON THE WAY


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

http://failblog.org/2008/08/05/wii-fail/

I KNOW YOU ARE ALL WANT IT!!!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm.. Well here we all are, Once again waiting for a message from the gods.. That will allows us passage back to the city of Furaffinity.net..  *tries Gates* ..Hmm nope, they still seem to be shut tight *tries to look through keyhole*...I see fur's finishing the paint work and cleaning up...


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:
			
		

> I bet you're too fat to reach that high.


Personally, I find it hilarious how he tries to insult me by calling me fat repeatedly, considering I have in my own user title that I'm "The *fat*, pocky loving beagle"


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Have a nice day everyone. *hands out flowers* Time to go.



Yeah I grow bored...

All your friends are make believe --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpzGCqu-eRU


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> Personally, I find it hilarious how he tries to insult me by calling me fat repeatedly, considering I have in my own user title that I'm "The *fat*, pocky loving beagle"


he tries hard...


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> http://failblog.org/2008/08/05/wii-fail/
> 
> I KNOW YOU ARE ALL WANT IT!!!



Oh I got another one,
Pennsylvania --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl3jK8NCLFc


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

Why...?

Why, for the love of sweetness did you have to open another thread? D:


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Fat chicks win!


----------



## Aiyno (Aug 5, 2008)

> me and all my friends
> we're all misunderstood
> they say we stand for nothing and
> there's no way we ever could
> ...



It's true, and I'll keep waiting till I die, or fall asleep.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> No. Not yet. We are still waiting to hear from Yak.


 
Just figured I'd repost this for everyone's benefit.  This is the first official update for the day! ^_^;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Cloudy-Kitty said:


> http://failblog.org/2008/08/05/wii-fail/
> 
> I KNOW YOU ARE ALL WANT IT!!!



That boy was loving it

On a totally totally totally unrelated note, did my boy Ebon Lupus leave already?


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Hmmm.. Well here we all are, Once again waiting for a message from the gods.. That will allows us passage back to the city of Furaffinity.net..  *tries Gates* ..Hmm nope, they still seem to be shut tight *tries to look through keyhole*...I see fur's finishing the paint work and cleaning up...



NO PEAKING!

Three point One Four -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6V5ar8YrjA


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Random question: How do you put a sig picture into your sig once you've uploaded it?


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> That boy was loving it
> 
> On a totally totally totally unrelated note, did my boy Ebon Lupus leave already?




unrelated huh? lol


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm the only one who had no idea the other thread would be locked. >.<
Perhaps I'm used to forums like Gaia, where they get threads with 3,000,000 replies... XP
I don't even have an account on FA...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> NO PEAKING!
> 
> Three point One Four -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6V5ar8YrjA




Awww... Wait?!?!?.. *Strains eyes*.. is that MC Hammer?!?!? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9nptjUs9FM


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> That boy was loving it
> 
> On a totally totally totally unrelated note, did my boy Ebon Lupus leave already?



Ohh you think he'll leave just that easy? :3 He is still reading us so be a good boy!!!


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> That boy was loving it
> 
> On a totally totally totally unrelated note, did my boy Ebon Lupus leave already?



Hey your in the Chicago area, You know Kevin?  Go to Rave's much? Nothing like that here in KY, last few rave's the last one got canceled when the local Gestapo (Fayette County Pigs) threatened to use the Patriot act to prosecute the owners of the hotel for every 'drug' they found.
Fear mongers...

And you know a lap dance is so much better when the stripper is crying:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dChWjfAGVb4


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Awww... Wait?!?!?.. *Strains eyes*.. is that MC Hammer?!?!?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9nptjUs9FM



no no its Bloodhound Gang 

MC is coo, Sir Mix-a-lot's cool..

Here's a wierd one, Bloodhound Gang doing "Dragonstai Din Tai" -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSRF5oERKzU


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone else getting the feeling that yak is out eating icecream in the sun and soon close to counting sheep while laying on a beach towel, while we are still expecting him to return with news?


----------



## dragonner (Aug 5, 2008)

So my friends, when you think that FA is going back?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> Hey your in the Chicago area, You know Kevin?  Go to Rave's much? Nothing like that here in KY, last few rave's the last one got canceled when the local Gestapo (Fayette County Pigs) threatened to use the Patriot act to prosecute the owners of the hotel for every 'drug' they found.
> Fear mongers...
> 
> And you know a lap dance is so much better when the stripper is crying:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dChWjfAGVb4



O yeah, me ad Kevin are hot for each other.  He loved my purrito con queso all up in his murrhole.  He also ironically cried when he gave me a VIP room lapdance, go fig~


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys sure link to youtube a whole lot. >.<
I would think furs would hate youtube for its trolls...


----------



## Anthroraptor (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You guys sure link to youtube a whole lot. >.<
> I would think furs would hate youtube for its trolls...


lol i think its only that one person XD


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> So my friends, when you think that FA is going back?



It's up now, go hit f5

JUST KIDDING

At the top of the page, there's this blue arrow formed in a circle, it's the Refresh button.  Use that


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that yak is out eating icecream in the sun and soon close to counting sheep while laying on a beach towel, while we are still expecting him to return with news?



No, he's at Cedar Point.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> No, he's at Cedar Point.


*Are you sure?*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

MadShroomer420 said:


> no no its Bloodhound Gang
> 
> MC is coo, Sir Mix-a-lot's cool..
> 
> Here's a wierd one, Bloodhound Gang doing "Dragonstai Din Tai" -- > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSRF5oERKzU



0_0.. SO THATS WHAT'S GOING ON!!!!   All the FA staff are having a Party in there.. *Bangs on doors*.... LET ME IN!!!


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

Zaiden said:


> Random question: How do you put a sig picture into your sig once you've uploaded it?



You need to have it hosted on a site like photobucket or something. Then past the link that has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the back into the spot on your profile where the sig option is.

*Looks over the fence to FA.* Can we come in yet? *gets wad of paper thrown at him. * Guess we still gots to wait.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> lol i think its only that one person XD


Nah. I don't even think there's a bridge with more trolls under it than youtube has... >.>


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> No, he's at Cedar Point.



I thought he was from Russia or something like that


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Delphinidae said:


> *Are you sure?*



I was born sure.

No, wait


----------



## Danza (Aug 5, 2008)

lol 5 pages of drawl, no wonder they locked the last thread xD

NOT LONG NOW GENTLEMEN


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> I thought he was from Russia or something like that



He flew over here to simultaneously spite us and have a blast. Fun!


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Danza said:


> lol 5 pages of drawl, no wonder they locked the last thread xD
> 
> NOT LONG NOW GENTLEMEN


 
Ich liebe dein Avatar Picture. ^.Â¥.^


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Anthroraptor said:


> he tries hard...


While I on the other hand, am not =D ok... maybe a little ;3


Silver Fenrir said:


> On a totally totally totally unrelated note, did my boy Ebon Lupus leave already?



Yep, now I gotta find someone else to argue with, or I can just play Splinter Cell some more. Yeah, think I'll do that.

On another note:
Wild Ebon Lupus appears
Internet sends out Range
Range uses analyze as an idiot
Super effective!
Ebon uses argue
Not very effective!
Range uses argue back out of boredom
Super effective!
Ebon uses his superiority complex!
attack doesn't effect Range
Range uses Point out the flaw in the complex
Super effective!
Ebon uses Call him fat
The attack does absolutely nothing
Range uses LMAO!
Ebon flees


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> I thought he was from Russia or something like that



Why Russia? 


*scrateches FA' wooden fence* I'm just a little kitten who would love to have a loving home, can I get in?:3


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Ich liebe dein Avatar Picture. ^.Â¥.^



That was 'not' drawn with ichy lube.  Gawd, pervs


----------



## dragonner (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't wanna be repetitive but when you think that FA is gonna be on internet?


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> I don't wanna be repetitive but when you think that FA is gonna be on internet?



Don't know. Still waiting to hear from Yak.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> That was 'not' drawn with ichy lube. Gawd, pervs


I'm afraid your adverse commentary was unnecessary, accusatory, and decidedly irrelevant. >.o
Need I say more?


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

FA will be up when it's up. People need to quit asking, we know just as little as you do.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> On another note:
> Wild Ebon Lupus appears
> Internet sends out Range
> Range uses analyze as an idiot
> ...



Yeeeeaaaah fun times, but old topic is old

New topics are "Is Yak Really From Russia?", "Will The New And Improved FA Hold Strong When It's Flooded With OMGHERE Posts?"  and "How May Of The YouTube Links Are Actually Interesting?"

  I miss the pg69 party, that was a 30 sec blast


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> I'm afraid your adverse commentary was unnecessary, accusatory, and decidedly irrelevant. >.o
> Need I say more?



Why so serious?


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> FA will be up when it's up. People need to quit asking, we know just as little as you do.


I couldn't easilly care much less about when or even whether FA returns to its full function. You are probably right.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...


Much like the work on FA.


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> I don't wanna be repetitive but when you think that FA is gonna be on internet?



FA has been up since yesterday. If you don't see it then you've split off into an alternate timeline. Come back and try again.


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...



It's a Neverending thread!!! 
*sings*Neverending Threeeeeeeeeaaad ahahaaaah ahahaaah... */sings*


----------



## cutekitty (Aug 5, 2008)

you know, i'm kinda hungry now.

Can I eat bahamut??


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> Dragonner wrote some stuff Dragoneer read.


I see what you did there.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> FA has been up since yesterday. If you don't see it then you've split off into an alternate timeline. Come back and try again.



Why does this remind me of the first few seasons of Sliders? (before it started to suck....)


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...



Cus it's the Thread that never ends. No it never ends. It never Ends. My furry friends. 

LOL. Had to do that. *Sits down with a crinkle by the Gates to FA waiting to hear any news. Gets bored and starts playing his DS while waiting.*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

EY DU!  WARUM SO ERNST?


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Why does this remind me of the first few seasons of Sliders? (before it started to suck....)



I don't know what Sliders is, but now I want some White Castle...


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...



At least it's not being aggressive .. hahahaha Yet..


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Why so serious?


Oh, I'm about as serious as a pregnant woman claiming to be a virgin. My neglect to utilize the ignoramus' informal and nonstandard vernacular is merely force of habit, and I did not appreciate your comment... 
-.Â¥.-


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

*Meanwhile, across town, MC Hawking is kicking it old school!*


----------



## StarrLion (Aug 5, 2008)

How many post does it take to get to the center of the Non! Nerf Herder????

Little Lions want to know.

I say Yak is wore out still.  And ready to do a "Reboot"  Size Nine!!!!!!!!

If I am not mistaken.  Yak wanted a longer time before he brought FA back online.

Looks like he should have gotten it really.  

>^..^<


----------



## PROXER (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Why does this remind me of the first few seasons of Sliders? (before it started to suck....)


Ahh, Sliders...
All I can remember about it is interdimensional travel and a weird TV remote. I mean, I'd watch the seasons I've got on DVD... if I actually cared.

So, I decided to try again and get a forum account. Yeah, big whoop, wanna' fighta' 'bout'it. So that's +1 person to openly wonder when Duke Nukem Forev- Err, I mean FurAffinity will come.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Oh, I'm about as serious as a pregnant woman claiming to be a virgin. My neglect to utilize the ignoramus' informal and nonstandard vernacular is merely force of habit, and I did not appreciate your comment...
> -.Â¥.-



lol Big words, oh my.  My ignorant nature has thwarted my understanding of the vernacular that was placed before my very eyes

Who talks like this.

lol Sorry if I offended, but c'moooon.  Loosen up just a little bit, DONT BE SO SERIOUS.  Prudes are not sexy, this is fact.


----------



## Stonefire (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is the thread that never ends. It just goes on and on, my friends...



Some people started reading it not know it what it was, and they'll continue reading it forever just because... *repeats*  I grew up on Lamb Chops


----------



## Cloudy-Kitty (Aug 5, 2008)

StarrLion said:


> How many post does it take to get to the center of the Non! Nerf Herder????
> 
> Little Lions want to know.
> 
> ...



Congrats now you are a Lone wolf!!! 

Now off to sleep, good luck Yak and other FA staff! :3 *purrs*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Big words, oh my. My ignorant nature has thwarted my understanding of the vernacular that was placed before my very eyes
> 
> Who talks like this.
> 
> lol Sorry if I offended, but c'moooon. Loosen up just a little bit, DONT BE SO SERIOUS. Prudes are not sexy, this is fact.


 
This may be so, but you may find that I am not particularly fond of uncalled for audacity. Besides: I talk like that.
I am a writer, and it is my nature to utilize the vocabulary I've worked so long and hard to procure. My failure to do so would be unacceptable, to be sure.

In any event, I like to make people like you look incompetant and confuzzled. Das macht viele SpaÃŸ... ^.Â¥.^


----------



## Petrock (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm, thirty minutes and then I'll check again. 

On a RELATED note, other than increased stability and efficiency, is there gonna be anything new on the site?


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> This may be so, but you may find that I am not particularly fond of uncalled for audacity. Besides: I talk like that.
> I am a writer, and it is my nature to utilize the vocabulary I've worked so long and hard to procure. My failure to do so would be unacceptable, to be sure.
> 
> In any event, I like to make people like you look incompetant and confuzzled. Das macht viele SpaÃŸ... ^.Â¥.^



What? Since when is using one's acquired knowledge of words and what not to make others look like idiots a requirement for being a writer? Seriously, did I miss a memo?


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> This may be so, but you may find that I am not particularly fond of uncalled for audacity. Besides: I talk like that.
> I am a writer, and it is my nature to utilize the vocabulary I've worked so long and hard to procure. My failure to do so would be unacceptable, to be sure.
> 
> In any event, I like to make people like you look incompetant and confuzzled. Das macht viele SpaÃŸ... ^.Â¥.^



_*Incompetent*_

Do I win a prize? I choose cash.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> This may be so, but you may find that I am not particularly fond of uncalled for audacity. Besides: I talk like that.
> I am a writer, and it is my nature to utilize the vocabulary I've worked so long and hard to procure. My failure to do so would be unacceptable, to be sure.
> 
> In any event, I like to make people like you look incompetant and confuzzled. Das macht viele SpaÃŸ... ^.Â¥.^



lol Can you speak Spanish, Chinese or Japanese?  Oops, lemme help you pick up your face, as well as some more practical languages in the world.

  You can speak as prettily as you like, but never insult somebody's intelligence, just because you can call off vocabulary that _nobody_ uses in general casual conversation

lol I was wrong for poking fun at you, but damn, you really need to lighten up, sweets


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2008)

Petrock said:


> ...is there gonna be anything new on the site?


Yes.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> What? Since when is using one's acquired knowledge of words and what not to make others look like idiots a requirement for being a writer? Seriously, did I miss a memo?


Hmmm... Your name must have been missing from the mailing list. Poor sap... >.< ...now you know! ^o^


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> _*Incompetent*_
> 
> Do I win a prize? I choose cash.





EtherBunny said:


> What? Since when is using one's acquired knowledge of words and what not to make others look like idiots a requirement for being a writer? Seriously, did I miss a memo?



C'mon guys, this is my...  We'll call it a discussion.  BOSS BATTLE


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> _*Incompetent*_
> 
> Do I win a prize? I choose cash.


 
You win my undying love and gratitude. That's worth a lot if you know the right people... ;3


----------



## Draxaan (Aug 5, 2008)

Instead of reading through 7 pages of bitching, is there any update on the site, as in, will it be launching tomorrow?


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> C'mon guys, this is my...  We'll call it a discussion.  BOSS BATTLE



I cast Regen on all party members.


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

yeah? Well nuts to that. I'm perfectly fine being on the same level as any of your average fuzzy joes, though I don't mind sticking out as being different. And no, different does not mean better. >.>


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> C'mon guys, this is my... We'll call it a discussion. BOSS BATTLE


Hey! If I get bored enough you'll get eaten--without fail! If I were you...well I would like that......But if somebody else was you, they would probably be wise to let me indulge in the company of seperate parties in addition to yourself...


----------



## flir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> This may be so, but you may find that I am not particularly fond of uncalled for audacity. Besides: I talk like that.
> I am a writer, and it is my nature to utilize the vocabulary I've worked so long and hard to procure. My failure to do so would be unacceptable, to be sure.



I'm sorry, but this reads less like a prime example of the English language than it does a suicide by SHIFT+F7.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

>_>............<_<...................*ZOOM!*

(sneaks around thread Stealth like, reading it for a bit.)


----------



## geckonori (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You win my undying love and gratitude. That's worth a lot if you know the right people... ;3



Nice! Soon I will have all the love in the world. Then I will rule it.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> yeah? Well nuts to that. I'm perfectly fine being on the same level as any of your average fuzzy joes, though I don't mind sticking out as being different. And no, different does not mean better. >.>


...But you *_are_* better. XDDD


----------



## RaireEX08 (Aug 5, 2008)

*mashes F5... because I've been putting it off for weeks*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Hey! If I get bored enough you'll get eaten--without fail! If I were you...well I would like that......But if somebody else was you, they would probably be wise to let me indulge in the company of seperate parties in addition to yourself...



lol I dunno.  My namesake kills gods


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

yay I'm baaaack! XD hm. *f5* nope not yet...


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

*Shyly peeks down from the chandelier at the hubub going on in the forums, reads through the threads, and decides to hop down and sniff around for all the food she can sneak from people*

Hi All.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

flir said:


> I'm sorry, but this reads less like a prime example of the English language than it does a suicide by SHIFT+F7.


...And who might you be?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> >_>............<_<...................*ZOOM!*
> 
> (sneaks around thread Stealth like, reading it for a bit.)



NO STEALTHING!!!.......at least no stealthing unless you are in the special stealth lane. and even then you cant stealth above 35MPH


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

geckonori said:


> Nice! Soon I will have all the love in the world. Then I will rule it.


I keep all the love in the world in my back pocket, and it often gets forgotten, ending up in the washer with my dirty pants...


----------



## flir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> ...And who might you be?



Your creative writing professor. Please come see me after class.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> *Shyly peeks down from the chandelier at the hubub going on in the forums, reads through the threads, and decides to hop down and sniff around for all the food she can sneak from people*
> 
> Hi All.



*gaurds his food* hello


so are there any updates or is all quiet on the western front?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

flir said:


> Your creative writing professor. Please come see me after class.



And this comes full circle to the ichy lube comment.

I AM SO SORRY LET US ALL BE FRIENDS AGAIN


----------



## WolfDragon69 (Aug 5, 2008)

1.) Everyone rocks. Dragoneer, Yak, assorted and sundry FA staff, complimenters, complainers, complainers about complainers, etc etc ad infinitum. You guys just rock. Because people are awesome.

2.) Discussion wise, this thread and the entirety of the previous also rocks. I can say this because regardless of how much we may think a bit of bad news is unfortunate, that they are doing their best, that they aren't doing enough, that the complainers are whiners, etc, the fact we are communicating is awesome. We may not like every member of the community, but you wont see me closing any doors. Come in, share your opinion, and be welcomed.

3.) Life is suffering. Know this, and when you have accepted and overcome it, your joy shall be the greater for your patiance. *Cheers for Buddha*

4.) I have not commented much on this forum, but regardless, thanks for reading my post. Have a wonderful morning, day, evening, and night.

*Gives out waffles and muffins, the two most unhateable things in the world*


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> *gaurds his food* hello
> 
> 
> so are there any updates or is all quiet on the western front?



Sadly, still no updates for you. :/


----------



## Rehgan (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> You can speak as prettily as you like, but never insult somebody's intelligence, just because you can call off vocabulary that _nobody_ uses in general casual conversation



I agree that on the whole, people need to chillax. But I don't think he was talking excessively prettily, extravagantly, or what-have-you. I like using "big" words in casual conversation, and a bunch of my friends do, too - as does this chap, so I wouldn't say _nobody_ talks like that in casual convo'.

In any case - insulting your intelligence? Baaaad bad bad. But other folks DO talk like that, even if you don't; which is perfectly fine and dandy. To each their own.

Chillaaaax, one and all.


----------



## flir (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> And this comes full circle to the ichy lube comment.
> 
> I AM SO SORRY LET US ALL BE FRIENDS AGAIN



I just _knew_ somebody was going to make that joke the moment I clicked "submit."

SUBMIT?

OH EXPLOITABLE


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol I dunno. My namesake kills gods


And my stare half-cooks 'em on a spit-roast... >;3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> *gaurds his food* hello
> 
> 
> so are there any updates or is all quiet on the western front?



*Shifty eyes and sidles up to* Hiiiii there. *grins big* You're my new friend. Share?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I often speak with words rarely used, but I don't try to make myself seem more intelligent than others, nor do I insult those I see as being below me, usually. The exceptions are when a native speaker of the English language speaks so poorly as to be mistaken as a non-native speaker who is new to the language, or when phrases such as "I transmot you in a fish" pop up. I speak the way I do only because I do not know how others speak, as I am not a social being, at least not usually.
But, back to the topic of me not mocking people. I'm bottled hate, not a fountain of it.


----------



## NinjaPuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone think that this thread will reach the 1,000 post limit before FA is up as well? 

Aside from that, we should rather just cheer them on at this point. Everyone knows that 'consistent' is a rare term in a furry's vocabulary. an hour, a day, a week. who cares? I'd rather have yak get his rest and do it right than do it now and screw things up possibly. I'm willing to wait. In addition. It would be nice to see a dedication thing as a thanks to yak for all the crap he's been putting up with to fix it all.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

flir said:


> I just _knew_ somebody was going to make that joke the moment I clicked "submit."
> 
> SUBMIT?
> 
> OH EXPLOITABLE



Gotta love the Furry Fandom, right?


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> NO STEALTHING!!!.......at least no stealthing unless you are in the special stealth lane. and even then you cant stealth above 35MPH


aww....damn....okay....

*walks off into the special stealth lane, driving slowly with a bored face * .......woo..hoo...... 8| .........yeah...."mumbles softly under breath." *


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

flir said:


> Your creative writing professor. Please come see me after class.


Sorry pal, but I'm not in Kindergarten any more. -.-
Besides, you answered a question I did not ask...


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Tredain (5:31:02 PM):_ EDIT:

As of 22:37 GMT on the 5th of August, we are waiting to hear from Yak._

Tredain (5:31:08 PM): ...wow I'm glad I'm not in his shoes 

silverwulf1980 (5:32:04 PM): Yeah, but it's really not that serious, and when FA's back up, it'll be done with

silverwulf1980 (5:32:25 PM): Yak'll be unimportant again, and everything'll be back to normal.

silverwulf1980 (5:32:36 PM): Gotta love the bliss of being shallow

Tredain (5:33:09 PM): oh yeah. but till it goes up, he's gonna get aloooot of hate. 

silverwulf1980 (5:34:01 PM): lol And?  When it's up, attention spans'll waver to anthro porn and journal memes.  It's not that serious.

Tredain (5:34:09 PM): lol. oh I know. 

Tredain (5:34:18 PM): he'll completely pass out of memory

silverwulf1980 (5:35:44 PM): Unimportant until FA crashes again, of course.  Gods knows the reason I know about him is that he's the FA techie


----------



## Shiuk (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Sadly, still no updates for you. :/



Yak's not in a comma is he? |3 cause that be one long sleeping rest. I miss FA D:<


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

DP, sry


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> And this comes full circle to the ichy lube comment.
> 
> I AM SO SORRY LET US ALL BE FRIENDS AGAIN


I was never your friend; I was assigned to get you out of the picture. Since yesterday I've been crouched in the underbrush, ready to take any opportunity to stike... 83 ...But we can be friends if you want...


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

Depressingly true. :|


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

I feel bad for poor Yak. He's getting a lot of unnecessary heat. It makes me want to hug him, and I don't even know him.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Aug 5, 2008)

Shiuk said:


> Yak's not in a comma is he? |3 cause that be one long sleeping rest. I miss FA D:<



No. He's in a full-stop.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> I was never your friend; I was assigned to get you out of the picture. Since yesterday I've been crouched in the underbrush, ready to take any opportunity to stike... 83 ...But we can be friends if you want...



lol Okay.  Can I, like... Hit it?

I swear I'll bring the ich luben :3


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Need... Update... To live...


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Need... Update... To live...


 
 *readies a phoenix down for poor Jack*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Okay. Can I, like... Hit it?
> 
> I swear I'll bring the ich luben :3


Drop it if you value your nose! D:<


----------



## dragonner (Aug 5, 2008)

I love Furaffinity. Please revive.


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya know after all this when the site's back up. We should all get together and give the staff, especially Yak, a big group huh. And then do a good fortune chant of some sort over the new servers to word off bad luck and nasty electronic demons. Heck blessing the building couldn't hurt either. We'll get the priest from the Exorcist to do it. LOL.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I feel bad for poor Yak. He's getting a lot of unnecessary heat. It makes me want to hug him, and I don't even know him.


Yak is in heat?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Drop it if you value your nose! D:<



lol Okay okaaaay sawry


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Yak is in heat?



>_>  He could be. I would imagine that could be part of why it's taking him so long to finish. You know. I mean...Has to be hard to code with your mind on the boobies. or the mangina if he's gay. I don't know.


----------



## Winterbeast (Aug 5, 2008)

Where is this Yak person?


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes... please spare the revive for FA... Everyone knows miscellaneous characters that appear in short notice live long lives...

*dies*


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Okay okaaaay sawry


Och, yeh nae haff teh say thot...
'Tis okay. ^.Â¥.^ <3


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> lol Okay.  Can I, like... Hit it?
> 
> I swear I'll bring the ich luben :3



ich luben arsen pounden? :3 lol


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Where is this Yak person?



He resides within the CPU.  We only call him out for quickies

*quick fixes, not quickies

...Fuck.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Where is this Yak person?



Hiding in a tunnel deep  below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code.  It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...

Wait....


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hiding in a tunnel deep  below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code.  It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...
> 
> Wait....



I'll volunteer! *Goes to find a broadsword.*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Yes... please spare the revive for FA... Everyone knows miscellaneous characters that appear in short notice live long lives...
> 
> *dies*



Oh...would the phoenix down on the FA site work? Ive been stockpiling these for days *blinks and cocks her ears* I have like twenty...I guess I just click on FA and then "items" right?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> >_> He could be. I would imagine that could be part of why it's taking him so long to finish. You know. I mean...Has to be hard to code with your mind on the boobies. or the mangina if he's gay. I don't know.


Heheh. You're a silly one. ^w^


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hiding in a tunnel deep  below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code.  It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...
> 
> Wait....



Lol!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> I'll volunteer! *Goes to find a broadsword.*




I want to be the long haired blonde pretty elf. Not the Legolas guy. The one they meet that I cant remember her name. The queen elf lady person.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Griff-the-DevilDog said:


> ich luben arsen pounden? :3 lol



Dichen, lang, stark...  vollstÃ¤ndig Murrholen pounden baby


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Heheh. You're a silly one. ^w^




*blush* I'm actually really shy. I use humor to break the ice. Is it broken? *shiftyeyes 'n waddles 'round sniffing people for food*


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hiding in a tunnel deep  below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code.  It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...
> 
> Wait....



i offer up my magical skills


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm getting really annoyed with someone posting every other page "Is there an update?" or something related to that...
THERE'S NOT AN UPDATE! QUIT ASKING!


----------



## RaireEX08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I want to be the long haired blonde pretty elf. Not the Legolas guy. The one they meet that I cant remember her name. The queen elf lady person.



One cannot simply hyenapult into FurAffinity!


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with someone posting every other page "Is there an update?" or something related to that...
> THERE'S NOT AN UPDATE! QUIT ASKING!



....is there an update?


----------



## Zyph (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i offer up my magical skills


You have my sword.


----------



## Mute (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i offer up my magical skills


 
Eek, that has to be the cutest avatar ever! *cuteness overload* x_X


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

The pretty elf queen was named Galadriel btw @w@


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Zyph said:


> You have my sword.




and we shall pwn our way past many hordes of undead soldiers ><


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hiding in a tunnel deep below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code. It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...
> 
> Wait....


Hmmm... That sounds oddly familiar.
Maybe it's something that the cat that my dog dragged in dragged in...


----------



## LainMokoto (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hiding in a tunnel deep  below the earth's crust and hacking away on Furaffinity's code.  It'll take two hobbits, an elf, and several other sundry people to get to him. With a ring...or...something...
> 
> Wait....



You have my sword. XD


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with someone posting every other page "Is there an update?" or something related to that...
> THERE'S NOT AN UPDATE! QUIT ASKING!



lol dude, calm down

Everybody didn't catch that Yak's still sleep, shit happens

NOW BACK TO THE WHERE IS YAK GAME


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

RaireEX08 said:


> One cannot simply hyenapult into FurAffinity!



*Puts her tail over her face all beardlike and hunches over to appear short and stocky. Gruffs up her voice* 
Throw me. 
...Don't tell the elf.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> The pretty elf queen was named Galadriel btw @w@




That's it! I'll be her! *Puffs up and tries to look sleek and graceful. Ends up looking like a spotty dandylion*


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

I offer up my... Supreme skill of dying then continuing to talk after death.


...Plus I come with one of those Beijing Olympic cups you can get at McDonalds.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> *blush* I'm actually really shy. I use humor to break the ice. Is it broken? *shiftyeyes 'n waddles 'round sniffing people for food*


If it is not broken, we can always rely on the magic of the ice pick, cutie... ;3 *refuses to use astrisks to portray actions*
Right now, I'ma take a break, though.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Yak does not exist, FA does not exist, it has been a code programmed into your brain the entire time, you are in...the matrix o.o


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> If it is not broken, we can always rely on the magic of the ice pick, cutie... ;3 *refuses to use astrisks to portray actions*
> Right now, I'ma take a break, though.



Dawwwwr. You're nice. I like you. *Pinches cheeks 'n then musses up Des' fur. Or scales. Or. Something.*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Yak does not exist, FA does not exist, it has been a code programmed into your brain the entire time, you are in...the matrix o.o




Why the heck didnt I take the -blue- pill? *earflats*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Why the heck didnt I take the -blue- pill? *earflats*



You should have done what I did.. I took them both... I'm in both worlds Hahahahah *Falls over*... ... ... ..*twitch*


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Yak does not exist, FA does not exist, it has been a code programmed into your brain the entire time, you are in...the matrix o.o



*Everything starts spinning and turning into green code*


... No we're not.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Why the heck didnt I take the -blue- pill? *earflats*



Because the possibility of knowing something more than what is accepted to be truth aroused your curiosity to an insatiable level.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

*puts on leather trenchcoat and aviator glasses* bring it on


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> You should have done what I did.. I took them both... I'm in both worlds Hahahahah *Falls over*... ... ... ..*twitch*



Y-you know... I think that combination's... lethal, isn't it?

...What are those things made of again?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Heheh. I'd lick your face and nuzzle you, but I only do literate role playing, and Dessy's no character. Dessy is short for Desmond, which is only part of Desmond Wolf ErussÃ¬f...


 
Oh I dont consider this roleplaying. I tend to paragraph play and Im a bit of a snob as to who and what I'll actually play. Soooooo I'm in the same boat as you. This is just me having fun within my fursona. ^_^  

Plus I dont forum rp. I tend to prefer to do IRC play. I like instant gratification. I'm a Yena. We're greedy that way. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Aiyno (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the page of doom.

Doom III was worthless. I wish the Yak person the best luck in the world, now. I. Sleep.
*passes out*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> You should have done what I did.. I took them both... I'm in both worlds Hahahahah *Falls over*... ... ... ..*twitch*



O_O  I'd take you to the hospital but I dont know which world to do it in. And. Um. You're foaming. And your fur's turning all sparky.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Y-you know... I think that combination's... lethal, isn't it?
> 
> ...What are those things made of again?



*Twitch*.... .... ....


----------



## RaireEX08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wake up Yak. 

FurAffinity has you. 

Follow the Cute Li'l Hyena. 

Knock knock Yak.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

In the hunt for Yak, I offer up my skills as an Elite Beat Agent in training. I will dance and sing Jumpin' Jack Flash to encourage you while you all search for Yak. =3
AGENTS ARE GO!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> Because the possibility of knowing something more than what is accepted to be truth aroused your curiosity to an insatiable level.



Touche`. 

And yet still I know nothing. 

Well that'll learn me, I guess.  At least the clothes are spiffy. *Steals Neo's coat and promptly curls up on it*


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> That's it! I'll be her! *Puffs up and tries to look sleek and graceful. Ends up looking like a spotty dandylion*



dandylion's are made of awesome though


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

the only thing that is possibly true in this world is that, you know nothing


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

...But if you know that you know nothing, how can you know nothing?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> O_O  I'd take you to the hospital but I dont know which world to do it in. And. Um. You're foaming. And your fur's turning all sparky.



......


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

RaireEX08 said:


> Wake up Yak.
> 
> FurAffinity has you.
> 
> ...



Thatttt's right Yak. Follow me. 

You'll know kung fu

And become like jesus. Only we wont kill you. Promise.

....Yes, I'll tell that one furry to put down the hammer and the nails and those planks. Just come out to plaaaaay.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> dandylion's are made of awesome though



Well...yes. 

At least I'm a cute dandylion-hyena.


----------



## Daddy Ducky BE (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> That boy was loving it



Putting some things straight here:

This looks pretty staged. Note how much the dog seems used to this, obviously there's been lots of training for him, and how the boy seems more concerned with keeping to play the Wii than to care about the dog. He's not "screaming" as some people keep inferring, I've seen boys that age of about 11 or 12 hump each other for laughs, fooling around on the street and both top and bottom make noises like that, all in a miming fashion. It's mostly imitative miming behavior, mixed with interest in the taboo.

Camera operator here is probably his older brother that staged this thing with him, telling him to "make noises like a porn star" while they're both giggling their heads off more or less and the boy is totally exaggering it to make it even funnier, like a cartoon, but most people seem to interpret this as rape and those noises therefore as screams. Finally, it's pretty much impossible for a canine to penetrate a non-willing human even if nude, and this one even keeps his pants on. If that dog would be aggressive, he'd be using his claws and teeth and more body force, while here he's obviously simply doing what he's being told and has been trained to do. I'm not saying they're actually having sex with that dog on a regular basis, they're simply fooling around and having a lark.



Shiuk said:


> Yak's not in a comma is he? |3 cause that be one long sleeping rest. I miss FA D:<



No, he's not in a comma. Actually he's having his period.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Touche`.
> 
> And yet still I know nothing.
> 
> Well that'll learn me, I guess.  At least the clothes are spiffy. *Steals Neo's coat and promptly curls up on it*



indeed his clothing is quite robust, but you may consider giving Neo his coat back before he unleashes hell upon you.


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, that's sweet. The entire first page of this thread (and no doubt the rest) is pretty much filled with... useless crap. R.I.P Intelligent contributions.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> ....Yes, I'll tell that one furry to put down the hammer and the nails and those planks. Just come out to plaaaaay.



Awwww ... No fair


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow.  First we had all the Star Wars references last night, and now, within a twenty minute period, we've had Lord of the Rings and The Matrix...  *Puts on elf ears, and dodges bullets while wielding a lightsaber...*


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Hold on ther, Dragon-lover... I'm checking the labels right now...

*Squints*

Soodeerm... Benzoeight?... Is this IUPAC-Certified?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed his clothing is quite robust, but you may consider giving Neo his coat back before he unleashes hell upon you.



Pft. He cant unleash hell on me. I'll just bite him in his E-nads.  He'll cry. I have tremendous jaw pressure. And I can do that matrixy dodgy bullets thingy.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> Putting some things straight here:
> 
> This looks pretty staged. Note how much the dog seems used to this, obviously there's been lots of training for him, and how the boy seems more concerned with keeping to play the Wii than to care about the dog. He's not "screaming" as some people keep inferring, I've seen boys that age of about 11 or 12 hump each other for laughs, fooling around on the street and both top and bottom make noises like that, all in a miming fashion. It's mostly imitative miming behavior, mixed with interest in the taboo.
> 
> Camera operator here is probably his older brother that staged this thing with him, telling him to "make noises like a porn star" while they're both giggling their heads off more or less and the boy is totally exaggering it to make it even funnier, like a cartoon, but most people seem to interpret this as rape and those noises therefore as screams. Finally, it's pretty much impossible for a canine to penetrate a non-willing human even if nude, and this one even keeps his pants on. If that dog would be aggressive, he'd be using his claws and teeth and more body force, while here he's obviously simply doing what he's being told and has been trained to do. I'm not saying they're actually having sex with that dog on a regular basis, they're simply fooling around and having a lark.



Okay


----------



## Abyss666 (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i offer up my magical skills





Zyph said:


> You have my sword.





LainMokoto said:


> You have my sword. XD



You have my bow. 



Range said:


> I'm getting really annoyed with someone posting every other page "Is there an update?" or something related to that...
> THERE'S NOT AN UPDATE! QUIT ASKING!



How else can we find out if theres an update? We need hourly TPS reports. With proper cover sheets.


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

pfffffffffffft


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

ok im bored im taking everybody out for icecream! =D


everybody love me! <333


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> dandylion's are made of awesome though


that and chains of DNA and RNA


----------



## trekwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok which one of us brave little furries is going to pounce Dagoneer for a status??  I'm still fairly new so i'm out


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Awwww ... No fair



Well he's never going to come out with you holding the mallet and laughing maniacally now is he?


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ok im bored im taking everybody out for icecream! =D
> 
> 
> everybody love me! <333



-nuzzles- YAY! whatever we want?


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

o.o again I had something to say but forgot what it was while reading. Also, spotted hyena's (female) have neat reproductive systems.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> Wow.  First we had all the Star Wars references last night, and now, within a twenty minute period, we've had Lord of the Rings and The Matrix...  *Puts on elf ears, and dodges bullets while wielding a lightsaber...*



That would be the best picture evar.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

-STATUS REPORT!

-still down sir

-god damnit bob, your fired!

-no sir i have a wife and 3 kids!

-i dont give a shit, now get out of my face!

-*goes off crying and kills himself*


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Well, that's sweet. The entire first page of this thread (and no doubt the rest) is pretty much filled with... useless crap. R.I.P Intelligent contributions.



What? You want to rap with me about Paul Tillich and the clash between Existentialism and Essentialism?

There's not much to do until an update arrives, so we're having a little fun.


----------



## Laer (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> -STATUS REPORT!
> 
> -still down sir
> 
> ...


 Awesome.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> o.o again I had something to say but forgot what it was while reading. Also, spotted hyena's (female) have neat reproductive systems.



Yeah the pseudo penis they mate and give birth through is remarkably inefficient. Especially since it tears and rips -horribly- every time they give birth.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -nuzzles- YAY! whatever we want?




yes, now everybody pack into the clown car! xD


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Hold on ther, Dragon-lover... I'm checking the labels right now...
> 
> *Squints*
> 
> Soodeerm... Benzoeight?... Is this IUPAC-Certified?



I need 20cc's of PS3... And a Buddy of Coke.. 

OH!! I mean.. Ooooo *Groan*


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Pft. He cant unleash hell on me. I'll just bite him in his E-nads.  He'll cry. I have tremendous jaw pressure. And I can do that matrixy dodgy bullets thingy.



it isnt the bullets that you should be wary of. his swordsmanship will make quick work of anyone, even you


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it possible to keep this thread ON TOPIC unlike the one which had several dozen offtopic posts in it?


----------



## trekwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

now see if the Miracle Worker Scotty was on it it would have been a 2hr fix LOL  HAHAHAHAHAH!!!! a bit of Trek Humor, nothing bad toward Dragoneer and Yak


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> -STATUS REPORT!
> 
> -still down sir
> 
> ...



whenever some1 asks the status just quote this ^^


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Well he's never going to come out with you holding the mallet and laughing maniacally now is he?



And why not??... I would


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> it isnt the bullets that you should be wary of. his swordsmanship will make quick work of anyone, even you



Oh. Well in that case. *grabs the coat in her mouth and runs like mad*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes, now everybody pack into the clown car! xD



:< I'll ride shotgun instead!


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 5, 2008)

Abyss666 said:


> You have my bow.



And my axe!



Jack_Of_Fans said:


> What? You want to rap with me about Paul Tillich and the clash between Existentialism and Essentialism?
> 
> There's not much to do until an update arrives, so we're having a little fun.



Amazing. A thread converted to 1K, under the clever guise of it being "discussion". In that case, I may as well join.


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno, the clown car looks a little small... you sure we gonna fit?


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ok im bored im taking everybody out for icecream! =D
> 
> 
> everybody love me! <333



*loves* oh..can i have strawberry? @w@


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> And why not??... I would



well yes, but you're an aussie. You people love that dangerous stuff. Heck lookit where you live.


----------



## KamuiNeko (Aug 5, 2008)

i guess is not happening today either...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> dandylion's are made of awesome though


that and chains of DNA and RNA


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

I dont care when FA gets up, just as long as it gets up with no problems. :3


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Oh. Well in that case. *grabs the coat in her mouth and runs like mad*



running will be of no use. as long as you reside within the matrix, he will find you


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Is it possible to keep this thread ON TOPIC unlike the one which had several dozen offtopic posts in it?



No offense but for over 1000 posts we had bitching and w hining one way or the other. Now everyone's having fun and someone's whining about that?

come on....We're having fun and taking our mind off things. Join in how about it?


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> Wow.  First we had all the Star Wars references last night, and now, within a twenty minute period, we've had Lord of the Rings and The Matrix...  *Puts on elf ears, and dodges bullets while wielding a lightsaber...*





Pouncehyena said:


> That would be the best picture evar.



I agree...  Wish someone would draw it...  Although now they'd need to add a phaser in a holster due to the Star Trek reference from a moment ago. ^_^;;;


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> that and chains of DNA and RNA



gotta love that Deoxyribonucleic acid


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> No offense but for over 1000 posts we had bitching and w hining one way or the other. Now everyone's having fun and someone's whining about that?
> 
> come on....We're having fun and taking our mind off things. Join in how about it?



agreed. fighting over the internet is like running in the special Olympics. you can win or loose, but in the end your still retarded


----------



## NinjaPuppy (Aug 5, 2008)

Daddy Ducky BE said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Shiuk View Post
> Yak's not in a comma is he? |3 cause that be one long sleeping rest. I miss FA D:<
> 
> No, he's not in a comma. Actually he's having his period.



ZING!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> No offense but for over 1000 posts we had bitching and w hining one way or the other. Now everyone's having fun and someone's whining about that?
> 
> come on....We're having fun and taking our mind off things. Join in how about it?



KUDOS!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> running will be of no use. as long as you reside within the matrix, he will find you



What if I reside within Arkansas? Will he find me then?


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> What if I reside within Arkansas? Will he find me then?



as long as he decides not to zamba search you >:3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> gotta love that Deoxyribonucleic acid


oh yeah, and lets not leave out cellular osmosis(sp?)


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> I agree...  Wish someone would draw it...  Although now they'd need to add a phaser in a holster due to the Star Trek reference from a moment ago. ^_^;;;




I could try but I'm no artist. I just draw for fun and I'm not that great yet


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> as long as he decides not to zamba search you >:3



Shhhh! Dont give him ideas!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> well yes, but you're an aussie. You people love that dangerous stuff. Heck lookit where you live.



Oh Pfffft.. It's not dangerous until you get hurt... Before then it's yet to be proven dangerous... But if you insist *walks up to a random Fur asks if the would like to do some.."Woodwork"


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

*pulls up in a ferrari enzo*

hop in, were going for some icecream! xD

and yes you can have strawberry o.o


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Shhhh! Dont give him ideas!



my apologize. *bows* I request your forgiveness


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> gotta love that Deoxyribonucleic acid




Neutrophil NETs are cooler. Nothing like sticking a whole variety of microbicidal compounds on your own DNA and then throwing it out like a fishing net to trap and kill offending pathogens.

[/Pathologist]


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Oh Pfffft.. It's not dangerous until you get hurt... Before then it's yet to be proven dangerous... But if you insist *walks up to a random Fur asks if the would like to do some.."Woodwork"



Your animals are like, either cute as hell or deadly as hell. Or both.  EVERYTHING in Aussieland wants to kill you.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> my apologize. *bows* I request your forgiveness



no! NO! *hits with rolled up newspaper* no forgiveness! bad!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> my apologize. *bows* I request your forgiveness



Hehe. Granted. You're a dapper fellow ^_^


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> No offense but for over 1000 posts we had bitching and w hining one way or the other. Now everyone's having fun and someone's whining about that?
> 
> come on....We're having fun and taking our mind off things. Join in how about it?



hehe...i agree. I would hope that there would be updates for the site, but its seems like people right now are having fun so lets try to keep it that way? lol


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

In other news...

Berry Lucky Charms are awesome! *is finishing off a box that she just opened earlier today*


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Did someone happen to say they were hungry at some point? >.>

If so, how hungry ARE you? I happen to know of something that can be quite filling... quite filling indeed. :3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Neutrophil NETs are cooler. Nothing like sticking a whole variety of microbicidal compounds on your own DNA and then throwing it out like a fishing net to trap and kill offending pathogens.
> 
> [/Pathologist]



oh, very nice, so you can tell us how white blood cells overcome infections?


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hehe. Granted. You're a dapper fellow ^_^



indeed. I am a writer, and i post comments with more complex than usual vocabulary to help my skills stay as sharp as possible. I don not speak like this however.


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Huh.  Boredom is a funny thing.  We've gone from the bitchiness of last night, to silliness now.  It's amazing what a lack of art, reading material, and community can do to a forum.  Not that I'm complaining...  I don't particularly miss the forum battles. ^_^;


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> no! NO! *hits with rolled up newspaper* no forgiveness! bad!



*glares* honestly hun, I am 6 foot 4 and 220 pounds of muscle. wanna try that again? *evil smile*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Did someone happen to say they were hungry at some point? >.>
> 
> If so, how hungry ARE you? I happen to know of something that can be quite filling... quite filling indeed. :3



I'm always hungry. Always. Mmmmmmm fewds


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Your animals are like, either cute as hell or deadly as hell. Or both.  EVERYTHING in Aussieland wants to kill you.



Just because we have 9/10 most deadly snakes including the number 1 most venomous.. And our koala has been known to rip the odd face off..  

As long as you stay inside with all the doors and windows shut... you've got 55% change of surviving the land of Oz mate..haha


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Spying into FA Keyhole at the moment, where the server is stored, looking inside.

:Current Status:

*Fires a Brewing, some trouble maybe ahead.*


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh there's more than one way for your immune system to deal with pathogens, and more than a few aces up the sleeve of pathogens to bypass them.

But I digress; when are people going to come up with meatloaf lucky charms?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> hehe...i agree. I would hope that there would be updates for the site, but its seems like people right now are having fun so lets try to keep it that way? lol



eh, but you know it wont last. its just a cease fire, or as any good soldier knows, a "safe reload period." I personally am going to use this time to build a metephorical bunker and trench line so when they start up again I can watch in safety


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> oh yeah, and lets not leave out cellular osmosis(sp?)




But i would like to see some more Meiosis going on though  lol


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> *glares* honestly hun, I am 6 foot 4 and 220 pounds of muscle. wanna try that again? *evil smile*



im 5 foot 8 and been trained since i was 4 in 7 martial arts privately by 2 senseis at one time, wanna try to threaten me again?

ive taken down people bigger than you easily


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

*randomly does a cartwheel and careens out of control, smashing into a wall!*

I'm okay! really!


----------



## kitoichi (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Yak does not exist, FA does not exist, it has been a code programmed into your brain the entire time, you are in...the matrix o.o



GirlyButtz: The Furaffinity is a lie 
The Toadman 360: Everything you know is a lie
GirlyButtz: I'll take the red pill o.o
The Toadman 360: Actually, we're out of red pills.
GirlyButtz: Fiiine... I'll just wait for FA to come back >>


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed. I am a writer, and i post comments with more complex than usual vocabulary to help my skills stay as sharp as possible. I don not speak like this however.




 You're vurreh big. *eyes her five foot tall kind of chubby, mostly made of fluff self*  Hell even in feral form Im no bigger than a housecat. Still. *PUffs up like a dandylion and tries to look intimidating. Fails horridly*

And I'm a writer myself! And I swear my books dont sound like this! What genre are you most interested in?


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im 5 foot 8 and been trained since i was 4 in 7 martial arts privately by 2 senseis at one time, wanna try to threaten me again?
> 
> ive taken down people bigger than you easily



oooooo, feisty. I like the feisty ones.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> eh, but you know it wont last. its just a cease fire, or as any good soldier knows, a "safe reload period." I personally am going to use this time to build a metephorical bunker and trench line so when they start up again I can watch in safety



*Launches Spy satellite*.... NO ONE WILL BE SAFE!! MUHAHahahahah!!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Just because we have 9/10 most deadly snakes including the number 1 most venomous.. And our koala has been known to rip the odd face off..
> 
> As long as you stay inside with all the doors and windows shut... you've got 55% change of surviving the land of Oz mate..haha



  Any trip to Australia for me would leave me hiding under my covers with the AC on, windows closed and locked, and a baseball bat in my hands.  And I LIKE snakes and Koalas. Usually. Until they're mad. Then they scare me.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> You're vurreh big. *eyes her five foot tall kind of chubby, mostly made of fluff self*  Hell even in feral form Im no bigger than a housecat. Still. *PUffs up like a dandylion and tries to look intimidating. Fails horridly*
> 
> And I'm a writer myself! And I swear my books dont sound like this! What genre are you most interested in?



fantasy, and (slap me) yiff ^_^


----------



## Artic (Aug 5, 2008)

Being that the Matrix was the previous topic, did any of you think that maybe Yak fell down the wrong rabbit hole?

I bet he's being held up at the dang tea party.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Oh there's more than one way for your immune system to deal with pathogens, and more than a few aces up the sleeve of pathogens to bypass them.
> 
> But I digress; when are people going to come up with meatloaf lucky charms?



That's really gross. XD However, I guess the little oat bits would hold the meat together as a substitute for crackers or bread. You'd have to pick out the marshmallows, though. Nothing worse than finding red balloons and yellow moons in your meatloaf!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> But i would like to see some more Meiosis going on though  lol



you know, theres an entire world of microscopic processes that we could talk about all day long. how about we just sit back and marvle at natures works and all of their perfections. take in its beauty, and give those of us with inferior know how of micro biology some time to change the subject.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Any trip to Australia for me would leave me hiding under my covers with the AC on, windows closed and locked, and a baseball bat in my hands.  And I LIKE snakes and Koalas. Usually. Until they're mad. Then they scare me.



Do yourself a favour and don't come in the summer...Hahahahah


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> oooooo, feisty. I like the feisty ones.



im also only 14 years old and beaten the living crap out of people 26+, and beaten my 300 pound instructor (thats all muscle, no fat)


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> fantasy, and (slap me) yiff ^_^



I'm a fantasy and dark fantasy writer usually though Ive been known to type up a quick yiffy story once in a blue moon. It's rare that I do, however mostly because I dislike the genre. I have to have about 7 chapters of story to every 1 chapter of yiff or I feel cheated.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im also only 14 years old and beaten the living crap out of people 26+, and beaten my 300 pound instructor (thats all muscle, no fat)



awwwww, too young. O well. *goes back to drum set and plays Slipknot cover*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Artic said:


> Being that the Matrix was the previous topic, did any of you think that maybe Yak fell down the wrong rabbit hole?
> 
> I bet he's being held up at the dang tea party.




It's the hatter's fault. His clock's always wrong.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> eh, but you know it wont last. its just a cease fire, or as any good soldier knows, a "safe reload period." I personally am going to use this time to build a metephorical bunker and trench line so when they start up again I can watch in safety



Yeah i know it won't last...but i am going to enjoy the silliness for now though, its good to see people being nice to each other, even if its completely off topic. Make love, not war i guess 

I already have mah defenses set up, so when people start the next battle, I can sit back and enjoy the lulz


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

So... how many Koalas have ripped off faces again?

...and were they human?

...and can I buy them...the faces?


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

So someone IS hungry? Cool, cool... well, I'm pretty bored. So the only question is HOW hungry you are. :3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Do yourself a favour and don't come in the summer...Hahahahah


  I would die a thousand deaths int he summer in Aussie land. *Holds up a paw* LOOK at all this fur.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> awwwww, too young. O well. *goes back to drum set and plays Slipknot cover*



Hehe, I'm 26 m'self.


----------



## Artic (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> It's the hatter's fault. His clock's always wrong.



Late for a very important date XD


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I'm a fantasy and dark fantasy writer usually though Ive been known to type up a quick yiffy story once in a blue moon. It's rare that I do, however mostly because I dislike the genre. I have to have about 7 chapters of story to every 1 chapter of yiff or I feel cheated.



indeed yiff literature is a hard topic to write. Mostly because it is difficult to create a new and unique situation in every different scene. Also, I enjoy writing darker works as well.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> Yeah i know it won't last...but i am going to enjoy the silliness for now though, its good to see people being nice to each other, even if its completely off topic. Make love, not war i guess
> 
> I already have mah defenses set up, so when people start the next battle, I can sit back and enjoy the lulz



wait.....you already have soe trenches ready....*looks at his shovle* is there room enough for a lazy wox in there to? T_T I'm not good at digging things.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> So someone IS hungry? Cool, cool... well, I'm pretty bored. So the only question is HOW hungry you are. :3



I could eat a horse.

..no offense to the horse furs out there. But you ARE tasty.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hehe, I'm 26 m'self.



19 here. been playing drums since i was 12.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you know, theres an entire world of microscopic processes that we could talk about all day long. how about we just sit back and marvle at natures works and all of their perfections. take in its beauty, and give those of us with inferior know how of micro biology some time to change the subject.




lol..okies. I can sit back and marvel at some nature! ^^


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Hehe, I'm 26 m'self.



I'm also 26... and I'm now out of Berry Lucky Charms.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Artic said:


> Late for a very important date XD



That rabbit that's always running around is very plump. I bet he would be great with some potatoes...


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im also only 14 years old and beaten the living crap out of people 26+, and beaten my 300 pound instructor (thats all muscle, no fat)



Boooooooooy she'll karate chop your ass into oblivion <3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed yiff literature is a hard topic to write. Mostly because it is difficult to create a new and unique situation in every different scene. Also, I enjoy writing darker works as well.



You and I should trade sometimes. Though the last Yiffy anything I wrote a lot of people outside of the darker side of life really took badly.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> So... how many Koalas have ripped off faces again?
> 
> ...and were they human?
> 
> ...and can I buy them...the faces?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9m3m3KKNck&feature=related


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> 19 here. been playing drums since i was 12.



Dawwwr you're young. ^_^ Not TOO young though. Every time I talk to a 14  year old I feel like I'm talking to my kiddo.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> wait.....you already have soe trenches ready....*looks at his shovle* is there room enough for a lazy wox in there to? T_T I'm not good at digging things.



lol! well of course there is some room here for ya


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> You and I should trade sometimes. Though the last Yiffy anything I wrote a lot of people outside of the darker side of life really took badly.



indeed we should. I have pulled up the url for your furaffinity page, but obviously will not be able to access your works until Yak is revived.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> I'm also 26... and I'm now out of Berry Lucky Charms.



Lucky charms is teh rocks.  I like Fruity pebbles too.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Dawwwr you're young. ^_^ Not TOO young though. Every time I talk to a 14  year old I feel like I'm talking to my kiddo.



ah yes, the younger fury generation. Tis a marvelous feeling to know we are leading a new kind of person into the complex world of the furry fandom.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed we should. I have pulled up the url for your furaffinity page, but obviously will not be able to access your works until Yak is revived.



I'd send them to you but my computer died literally a day before FA blew up and when I got a new one, Fa was gone so Ic ouldnt pull them off. So basically my works are being held hostage.  So. SO.  As soon as it's up you're welcome to all of it.  I have several of them I'm doing. Stories that is. Only one is focused on Yiff and it's called "let me go" and it's the contraversial one. I dont find it that bad to tell you the truth.


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I could eat a horse.
> 
> ..no offense to the horse furs out there. But you ARE tasty.



Hehehe... so then what about say... a large purple rabbit with a prey-fixation? >:3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> lol! well of course there is some room here for ya



SWEET!!! *jumps in* oh this is nice, say, is that shag carrpet in the pillbox? very stylish. you know, that firing step really does have a ton of decorating potential. XP


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Boooooooooy she'll karate chop your ass into oblivion <3



who will?


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed yiff literature is a hard topic to write. Mostly because it is difficult to create a new and unique situation in every different scene. Also, I enjoy writing darker works as well.



Ah, I tried a yiff story once. Damn near impossible. Plus, it bordered on cub...
It may also have something to do with the fact that I have had essentially no experience on the matter.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> ah yes, the younger fury generation. Tis a marvelous feeling to know we are leading a new kind of person into the complex world of the furry fandom.




I have to be careful with the younger furry generation. I Have a kid, and I always tend to want to nag them like I would my own child. The mothering instinct is strong in me. Or maybe I'm just a controlling Yena. That could be too. lol.


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

*Looks back over the wall to FA.* Dang not yet.  *sighs and pulls out a coloring book and crayons.*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Hehehe... so then what about say... a large purple rabbit with a prey-fixation? >:3




That depends. Do you TASTE purple?


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I would die a thousand deaths int he summer in Aussie land. *Holds up a paw* LOOK at all this fur.



Ah I see mate... You'd have to keep it wet... You might want to go to Taz if you want to check out Australia.. It's Australia but Safer


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I'd send them to you but my computer died literally a day before FA blew up and when I got a new one, Fa was gone so Ic ouldnt pull them off. So basically my works are being held hostage.  So. SO.  As soon as it's up you're welcome to all of it.  I have several of them I'm doing. Stories that is. Only one is focused on Yiff and it's called "let me go" and it's the contraversial one. I dont find it that bad to tell you the truth.



the truth should never be sugar coated my dear. I am grateful for your honesty. BUT SHAME ON YOU *hits you softly* Never throw away a computer. Usually all that needs to be done is the replacement of a single part. You save time and money. Mine died and i lost everything as well about 2 months before FA went down. I merely purchased a new Hard drive, and saved over $900 compared to how much i would have spent getting a new comp.


----------



## Jack_Of_Fans (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9m3m3KKNck&feature=related



Very interesting, thanks for the information.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Ah, I tried a yiff story once. Damn near impossible. Plus, it bordered on cub...
> It may also have something to do with the fact that I have had essentially no experience on the matter.



That does make it hard, Shadow. My suggestion is to forget everything you read in penthouse. Seriously, that stuff doesnt work.


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> That depends. Do you TASTE purple?



Purple.is.my.favorite.flavor.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> the truth should never be sugar coated my dear. I am grateful for your honesty. BUT SHAME ON YOU *hits you softly* Never throw away a computer. Usually all that needs to be done is the replacement of a single part. You save time and money. Mine died and i lost everything as well about 2 months before FA went down. I merely purchased a new Hard drive, and saved over $900 compared to how much i would have spent getting a new comp.




*yerps and rubs her head a bit* Well yes but it was older than dirt anyway. I needed a new one. It couldnt even play the sims without freezing up a bit. Seriously, it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack_Of_Fans said:


> Very interesting, thanks for the information.



No worries mate... Not many people know that they're dangerous.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> Purple.is.my.favorite.flavor.



Green also tastes lovely.  It doesn't taste like red, which tastes a lot like that white mystery color.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Mazz said:


> Purple.is.my.favorite.flavor.



I KNOW RIGHT! It's not -grape-. Grapes dont taste like that. Its..purple. Just like that blue stuff you can drink. You know. The blue stuff? That tastes blue?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Ah I see mate... You'd have to keep it wet... You might want to go to Taz if you want to check out Australia.. It's Australia but Safer



Probably a good idea. *nodnods* But austrailia's neat I have to admit.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> *yerps and rubs her head a bit* Well yes but it was older than dirt anyway. I needed a new one. It couldnt even play the sims without freezing up a bit. Seriously, it was a blessing in disguise.



*pats forgivingly* well in that case you have made a wise financial decision. Do you teach your children in the ways of the furry fandom?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> Green also tastes lovely.  It doesn't taste like red, which tastes a lot like that white mystery color.



*keeps quiet*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Probably a good idea. *nodnods* But austrailia's neat I have to admit.



Why would you say that mate?


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> *keeps quiet*



LOL! Not THAT white mystery color!


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I KNOW RIGHT! It's not -grape-. Grapes dont taste like that. Its..purple. Just like that blue stuff you can drink. You know. The blue stuff? That tastes blue?



To quote Lewis Black. "I like Nyquil.  It comes in two colors.  Red and green.  It's the only thing in nature that tastes like RED and GREEN."


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> *pats forgivingly* well in that case you have made a wise financial decision. Do you teach your children in the ways of the furry fandom?




My kiddo's only a year and a half old, and I'm already convinced she's a doggie.  That was her second word (First was NO, third was STOP IT. She's a very bold child) She's very much into the woof woofs. And kitties. I have some pet rats she refuses to call anything but kitty.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> *keeps quiet*



....Waits.....


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> *keeps quiet*



*Smirks and Laughs Immaturely.*


----------



## JamieCobrann (Aug 5, 2008)

Update on FA's status:
Fender the Ferrox has been replaced with a giant salamander.
The site is still down, but if you peek through the keyhole, you can see some of the art uploads from a year ago.
Trogdor has conquered he other servers, has become self aware, and has released a wolf terminator to kill everyone who uploads art within the first hour FA is Back.
That is all.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> SWEET!!! *jumps in* oh this is nice, say, is that shag carrpet in the pillbox? very stylish. you know, that firing step really does have a ton of decorating potential. XP



LMAO!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> LOL! Not THAT white mystery color!



SURE!!!


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> That depends. Do you TASTE purple?



I _can_ taste purple. One of the many perks of having the ability to toss all common sense and any sense of reality straight out the window. They don't call me the Ether Bunny for nothin', you know? (whether or not that makes any sense in the current context) >.>


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

supersonic250 said:


> To quote Lewis Black. "I like Nyquil.  It comes in two colors.  Red and green.  It's the only thing in nature that tastes like RED and GREEN."



I heart lewis black so hard.


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> That depends. Do you TASTE purple?



Yes, i taste the Purple Drank.

good stuff. :B

Aye Aye Kool Aid ya'll!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Why would you say that mate?



Honestly Aussieland's been a place Ive loved forever. I just couldnt take the heat. It's gorgeous. And the animals all have awesome names.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> LOL! Not THAT white mystery color!



WHAT I DIDNT SAY ANYTHNG

But I do have to say that it's good to know that white tastes like... red

Last time I tasted red, we broke up


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> My kiddo's only a year and a half old, and I'm already convinced she's a doggie.  That was her second word (First was NO, third was STOP IT. She's a very bold child) She's very much into the woof woofs. And kitties. I have some pet rats she refuses to call anything but kitty.



never too early to start teaching. The youth has the best ability to learn.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> I _can_ taste purple. One of the many perks of having the ability to toss all common sense and any sense of reality straight out the window. They don't call me the Ether Bunny for nothin', you know? (whether or not that makes any sense in the current context) >.>




Mmmm Ether.


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

JamieCobrann said:


> Update on FA's status:
> Fender the Ferrox has been replaced with a giant salamander.
> The site is still down, but if you peek through the keyhole, you can see some of the art uploads from a year ago.
> Trogdor has conquered he other servers, has become self aware, and has released a wolf terminator to kill everyone who uploads art within the first hour FA is Back.
> That is all.



i am the TERMINATOR BITCH!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> LMAO!


what? I'm just saying. When a grenade can kill you at any minute, taking comfort in your surrondings is very very important.


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 5, 2008)

so is there any recent news as to the absence of FA? id really like to join...


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 5, 2008)

Syruisan said:


> so is there any recent news as to the absence of FA? id really like to join...



Nope, not really, Sorry.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Honestly Aussieland's been a place Ive loved forever. I just couldnt take the heat. It's gorgeous. And the animals all have awesome names.


Ah you'd get used to it after 12 months.. Once you make it through one summer, your body adjusts to the climate.

Hahaha.. It's a great place alright.


----------



## JamieCobrann (Aug 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i am the TERMINATOR BITCH!



OMG!!!!!  So you're from the future and stuff? What year do furries take over?!?!


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Syruisan said:


> so is there any recent news as to the absence of FA? id really like to join...




If the site isn't up tonight, than we'll probably be waiting another couple of days for a new update. =3


----------



## LonelyFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Syruisan said:


> so is there any recent news as to the absence of FA? id really like to join...





LonelyFox said:


> -STATUS REPORT!
> 
> -still down sir
> 
> ...



there is your answer


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> WHAT I DIDNT SAY ANYTHNG
> 
> But I do have to say that it's good to know that white tastes like... red
> 
> Last time I tasted red, we broke up



......... *Tries to hold muzzle closed...fails* HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> If the site isn't up tonight, than we'll probably be waiting another couple of days for a new update. =3



god I hope not. I've been waitign forever and I'd really like to know if theres been another big set back.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> what? I'm just saying. When a grenade can kill you at any minute, taking comfort in your surrondings is very very important.



Isn't that the truth! Or taking comfort in the people around you? lol...though i could say i'm pretty invincible when i have by bass guitar around


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> *yerps and rubs her head a bit* Well yes but it was older than dirt anyway. I needed a new one. It couldnt even play the sims without freezing up a bit. Seriously, it was a blessing in disguise.


I miss having 8 computers, Ranging from pentium1 to this core2duo. Now its ranging from pentium3 to this core2 duo, and only 5 of them now... 4 of them blew up in a month @.@ (motherboards were fried)
Actually, that math is off, because I had a replacement motherboard for one of them.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> Isn't that the truth! Or taking comfort in the people around you? lol...though i could say i'm pretty invincible when i have by bass guitar around



is that a FLCL referance or do you actully play bass?


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> god I hope not. I've been waitign forever and I'd really like to know if theres been another big set back.



Personally, I really wish that we could get an update tonight, but with the damage control the staff is doing at the moment, this is seeming less and less possible. And news they could give us would probably be inflammatory.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Note to self: 5 year old brother sucks at driving on Mario Kart Wii, but is great for getting the really good items like thunder, bullet bill, stars, and golden mushrooms. Continue to use his suckiness for gaining good items for team mode.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Personally, I really wish that we could get an update tonight, but with the damage control the staff is doing at the moment, this is seeming less and less possible. And news they could give us would probably be inflammatory.


damage control? whatcha mean? did something happen besides yak getting worn out?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Ah you'd get used to it after 12 months.. Once you make it through one summer, your body adjusts to the climate.
> 
> Hahaha.. It's a great place alright.




Really?  I'm from southern america (not south america, southern north america) and it gets pretty hot. yesterday it was 103 Ferenheight but I dont go outside much. My body's made for colder weather I swear.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> is that a FLCL referance or do you actully play bass?



its both! I have an awesome Ibanez bass guitar


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

I can taste like anything you want me to taste like. I can even warp physics (if need be) and allow unfaultered swallowing without needing to sever anything! Or inversely, make pain go bye bye and let you taste test every bit of me before finishing the meal. :3

Basically, I'm every pred's dream meal. Well, except for the ones who like the unwilling kind of meal. >.>


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> damage control? whatcha mean? did something happen besides yak getting worn out?



I was thinking damage control more in the form of public relations. The was a huge row over the broken deadline set by Yak, so I would guess the staff are trying their best to keep everyone calm and not add fuel to the fire. Thus, this thread's continued existence.


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Really?  I'm from southern america (not south america, southern north america) and it gets pretty hot. yesterday it was 103 Ferenheight but I dont go outside much. My body's made for colder weather I swear.


I'm from Florida myself, and I live in an RV(not a good one, an ooooold one.) with an underpowered AC. was sitting 5 feet directly infront of it and sweating today.
EDIT: I'd like to note I'm the asshole wearing a jacket in 80F saying it's cold.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> its both! I have an awesome Ibanez bass guitar



nice! I wish I could have a guitar, but last time I got one there was this freak pudding accident.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> I can taste like anything you want me to taste like. I can even warp physics (if need be) and allow unfaultered swallowing without needing to sever anything! Or inversely, make pain go bye bye and let you taste test every bit of me before finishing the meal. :3
> 
> Basically, I'm every pred's dream meal. Well, except for the ones who like the unwilling kind of meal. >.>



Lol well thats good to know. *falls over and yawns big* Uuuuugh I should eat something here soon.


----------



## MistressVixen (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> If the site isn't up tonight, than we'll probably be waiting another couple of days for a new update. =3



If the site isn't up, I'm gonna sit back and laugh at everyone ripping themselves apart because they lack porn.


----------



## Zentio (Aug 5, 2008)

Boy I sure wish FA was back up.

I miss being ignored by everyone on my list and watching artists on my watchlist doing art just for people in their little clique =(


(really though, I'm glad for the staff for doing all they can to get it back up)


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Really?  I'm from southern america (not south america, southern north america) and it gets pretty hot. yesterday it was 103 Ferenheight but I dont go outside much. My body's made for colder weather I swear.



Not sure of the conversion rate.. but I think its 39C, Hmmm Learn to deal with humidity and you'll survive..hahaha


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> I'm from Florida myself, and I live in an RV(not a good one, an ooooold one.) with an underpowered AC. was sitting 5 feet directly infront of it and sweating today.




Uuugh Ive been there sweetie.  My house's not that big and I only turn on one ac at a time. (I have one in both end of the house) and my electric bill's still through the roof.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> I was thinking damage control more in the form of public relations. The was a huge row over the broken deadline set by Yak, so I would guess the staff are trying their best to keep everyone calm and not add fuel to the fire. Thus, this thread's continued existence.



oh, you had me worried for a bit. someone posted something that showed a server on fire and I thought maybe that had actully happened. *sighs from relief.* glad its not

to be honest, I wouldnt be surprised if t was early in teh morning tomarow cause if yak is in euro, that means they're like 6 hours ahead of us and right now its two in teh morning (way to early to do stuff) so yeah


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

MistressVixen said:


> If the site isn't up, I'm gonna sit back and laugh at everyone ripping themselves apart because they lack porn.



I'll be right there along with you, offering 'I survived the server crash' T-shirts, free lemonade, and friendly smiles. =3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> Boy I sure wish FA was back up.
> 
> I miss being ignored by everyone on my list and watching artists on my watchlist doing art just for people in their little clique =(
> 
> ...



*gives the kitty a big huggle?*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> I was thinking damage control more in the form of public relations. The was a huge row over the broken deadline set by Yak, so I would guess the staff are trying their best to keep everyone calm and not add fuel to the fire. Thus, this thread's continued existence.



lol This is true, and very smart, on the Admin's parts.  Note how less drama-oriented it is after so much access to venting out thoughts and such.  Haven't been on the Forums at all, save this everlasting thread, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that this's probably one of the longest and most interactive


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Not sure of the conversion rate.. but I think its 39C, Hmmm Learn to deal with humidity and you'll survive..hahaha




Lemme see if I can find a converter. And it's always very humid in arkansas so thats not too hard for me.

39.44 celcius is 103 ferenheight.


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Personally, I really wish that we could get an update tonight, but with the damage control the staff is doing at the moment, this is seeming less and less possible. And news they could give us would probably be inflammatory.



Still nothing to give you I am afraid.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> I can taste like anything you want me to taste like. I can even warp physics (if need be) and allow unfaultered swallowing without needing to sever anything! Or inversely, make pain go bye bye and let you taste test every bit of me before finishing the meal. :3
> 
> Basically, I'm every pred's dream meal. Well, except for the ones who like the unwilling kind of meal. >.>



Can you turn into aspen pine needles?  I love those! OOOH! Or a canoe oar? Every porcupine's dream meal. <3


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> nice! I wish I could have a guitar, but last time I got one there was this freak pudding accident.



:C  aww..Im sorry that happened. I hope that doesn't happen to my guitar :C


----------



## Mute (Aug 5, 2008)

What time is it?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

MistressVixen said:


> If the site isn't up, I'm gonna sit back and laugh at everyone ripping themselves apart because they lack porn.



the porn lines getting a bit old and a tad offensive. some of us really just wanna upload art. 



Zoltan said:


> Boy I sure wish FA was back up.
> 
> I miss being ignored by everyone on my list and watching artists on my watchlist doing art just for people in their little clique =(
> 
> ...


they really do that way too much. thats why I make it a point to try to avoid doing that.

and dont worry, you're not the only one that happens to


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> oh, you had me worried for a bit. someone posted something that showed a server on fire and I thought maybe that had actully happened. *sighs from relief.* glad its not
> 
> to be honest, I wouldnt be surprised if t was early in teh morning tomarow cause if yak is in euro, that means they're like 6 hours ahead of us and right now its two in teh morning (way to early to do stuff) so yeah



Wow, I didn't know that. 

Whatever the situation, I hope Mr. Yak got a nice long rest. =3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> EDIT: I'd like to note I'm the asshole wearing a jacket in 80F saying it's cold.




LOL I'm JUST the opposite. You and I would have wars over the thermostat


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> the porn lines getting a bit old



The majority of submissions on FA are not in fact adult/mature marked!


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, what would you like? You look tired, so i think a chase is out of the question... >.>

You have any preferences at all in this area? I assure, I can cater to many. :3


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

Wooo, I'm tired. But I have porkchops.must..eat..it..all.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Mute said:


> What time is it?



Not Hammer Time, nowhere near 1,000 posts yet

But have faith and~


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> Well, what would you like? You look tired, so i think a chase is out of the question... >.>
> 
> You have any preferences at all in this area? I assure, I can cater to many. :3



Honestly right now I think I'd rather have rice than rabbit. Or rice with rabbit.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Lemme see if I can find a converter. And it's always very humid in arkansas so thats not too hard for me.
> 
> 39.44 celcius is 103 ferenheight.



pff, its been a low of 110 for the past 2 weeks in Oklahoma. hit 115 yesterday. SOOOO DAMNED HOT!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> :C  aww..Im sorry that happened. I hope that doesn't happen to my guitar :C


 it could, to be honest no ones really sure how it happened to me. something about mutations and not putting carsanagenic biowaste/hazards in teh microwave with pudding at teh same time. anyway, fact is if it ever does just keep in mind setting it on fire is teh best way to stop the pudding from eating you


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Lemme see if I can find a converter. And it's always very humid in arkansas so thats not too hard for me.
> 
> 39.44 celcius is 103 ferenheight.



You'll live ...


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Honestly right now I think I'd rather have rice than rabbit. Or rice with rabbit.



hows about a rabbit snowcone?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> pff, its been a low of 110 for the past 2 weeks in Oklahoma. hit 115 yesterday. SOOOO DAMNED HOT!


O-o I will nevah go to Oklahoma.  It's dry heat there though isnt it?


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> O-o I will nevah go to Oklahoma.  It's dry heat there though isnt it?



ya, but it is also very windy. And when its this hot, the wind just makes it worse. All that hot dust and air hitting you at 20 mph aint fun.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that.
> 
> Whatever the situation, I hope Mr. Yak got a nice long rest. =3



you know hes like five folks right? anyway, symbiotic foriegn furs aside, form what I've heard its like 2 in teh morning or something where they live, so it might be a while before they wake up



dave hyena said:


> The majority of submissions on FA are not in fact adult/mature marked!



thank you, we finnaly have staff saying that. ^_^ 

I wont deny having porn in my favs but most of it is stuff like pics of prinnies and military stuff. (odd combo I know)


----------



## PROXER (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm, can't help but feel like this is karma related, or just some universal joke. I promised someone I'd finish a drawing/colouring for them and I'd be done before FA came back up. I'm close to finishing it, but with all these delays, wouldn't it just be the darndest thing should FA come back up as soon as I finish.
Maybe the universe is forcing me to keep my word... or maybe I'm just looking too much into things. Well, gonna' finish and find out.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> it could, to be honest no ones really sure how it happened to me. something about mutations and not putting carsanagenic biowaste/hazards in teh microwave with pudding at teh same time. anyway, fact is if it ever does just keep in mind setting it on fire is teh best way to stop the pudding from eating you



lol! I dun wanna get eaten by pudding! >..>  unless its chocolate! lol


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

I have rice! 

<whips out a bowl>


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> You'll live ...


I probably would.

And Pure, 
Oh god the wind. I bet. That sounds horrid. *Hides under*


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> The majority of submissions on FA are not in fact adult/mature marked!



But the majority of fav's and views go to mature works, not to mention the non-filtered works are usually still sexually charged.  Like, for instance,  fursonas/avatars that have godlike, or "enhanced" (more muscle, bigger bulge, 7" tall, long flowing hair/headfur/whatev, huge breasts) bodies, are shirtless (but still have on pants, don't use the "o i have fur u fail lolol" excuse), wear bondage gear to the store, so on

FA is indeed for the porn, but it's definitely more than that.  It's grown into a sort of community that you don't see on, like VCL forums, FAP, Yiffit, so on


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

EtherBunny said:


> I have rice!
> 
> <whips out a bowl>



LOL! *Nomnom*


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I probably would.
> 
> And Pure,
> Oh god the wind. I bet. That sounds horrid. *Hides under*



yup, and then in the winter we have horrible ice storms. last year, the ice knocked out the power to the entire Oklahoma City area for 2 weeks. I got out of School though ^_^


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

discovering that most submissions don't have mature/adult tags disappoints me just a little.


----------



## Bladewing (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> hows about a rabbit snowcone?



Sounds delicious *lick*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I probably would.
> 
> And Pure,
> Oh god the wind. I bet. That sounds horrid. *Hides under*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5sb9-ojSh4


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> lol! I dun wanna get eaten by pudding! >..>  unless its chocolate! lol



lets see........tapioka eats you....strawberry tries to phone home....swilred is lazy and sits there......no, I think chochlate pudding monsters just try to violate you

joking aside though  just could never really find the time to learn to play teh guitar.


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I guess I'm one of the few people who doesn't go to FA for the Porn. As my avy probably indicates. Most of my favs are babyfur pics.  FA's got the biggest stash of babyfur art around. With that in mind I say the following.

Pwease come back FA we miss wou! LOL.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> yup, and then in the winter we have horrible ice storms. last year, the ice knocked out the power to the entire Oklahoma City area for 2 weeks. I got out of School though ^_^



Yeesh. we have tons of ice storms too >_<  And our tornados. Cant forget our tornados.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5sb9-ojSh4



like the ice-fan idea.


----------



## Swampwulf (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> WHAT I DIDNT SAY ANYTHNG
> 
> But I do have to say that it's good to know that white tastes like... red
> 
> Last time I tasted red, we broke up



Liar.
We ain't never dated and you ain't never tasted me.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Yeesh. we have tons of ice storms too >_<  And our tornados. Cant forget our tornados.



oh ya. one touched down only a mile from me like 2 months ago. it was awesome. My camera was busted though, so i couldnt take a pic of it


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Swampwulf said:


> Liar.
> We ain't never dated and you ain't never tasted me.



uh-oh, conflict *dun dun dah!*


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 5, 2008)

Lig said:


> Well I guess I'm one of the few people who doesn't go to FA for the Porn. As my avy probably indicates. Most of my favs are babyfur pics.  FA's got the biggest stash of babyfur art around. With that in mind I say the following.
> 
> Pwease come back FA we miss wou! LOL.



I'm also one who doesn't go to FA for the porn, nor do I drawn porn (although, I did take 2 porn commissions when I was uber desperate... those will be... interesting, to say the least). I go to FA to advertise art, share my stuff, and I like the community.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> lets see........tapioka eats you....strawberry tries to phone home....swilred is lazy and sits there......no, I think chochlate pudding monsters just try to violate you
> 
> joking aside though  just could never really find the time to learn to play teh guitar.



I know what you mean though. When i first got my bass last year i never had time to play it. I was too busy with work. But one of my friends decided that they would help me learn so they gave me lessons once a week when i was over at their house. when i could actually play some chords and scales I was inspired :3


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> like the ice-fan idea.



Yeah true.. I've got a home made one myself.


----------



## PROXER (Aug 5, 2008)

Lig said:


> Well I guess I'm one of the few people who doesn't go to FA for the Porn. As my avy probably indicates. Most of my favs are babyfur pics.  FA's got the biggest stash of babyfur art around. With that in mind I say the following.
> 
> Pwease come back FA we miss wou! LOL.



Huh... Something else I hoped I never learn about someone... *Ticks off checklist*


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Yeah true.. I've got a home made one myself.



*steals*


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:


> I'm also one who doesn't go to FA for the porn, nor do I drawn porn (although, I did take 2 porn commissions when I was uber desperate... those will be... interesting, to say the least). I go to FA to advertise art, share my stuff, and I like the community.




Woot! Yay for fellow FA goers that don't go to the site for the porn. Woot! Yeah I haven't done any Yiff or porn stuff myself either.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> I know what you mean though. When i first got my bass last year i never had time to play it. I was too busy with work. But one of my friends decided that they would help me learn so they gave me lessons once a week when i was over at their house. when i could actually play some chords and scales I was inspired :3



yeah, I dont have anyone to teach me in teh mean time I just keep myself happy with video games and my drawing.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Swampwulf said:


> Liar.
> We ain't never dated and you ain't never tasted me.



If your old ass had've headed over to Texas in Feb, I would've done more than just tasted some red

I just hope that you don't taste like 'that' red.  The bitch was atrocious


----------



## Jake-Autumn (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> I'll be right there along with you, offering 'I survived the server crash' T-shirts, free lemonade, and friendly smiles. =3



I demand my lemonade now! =D


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> *steals*



NOOOO!!!  *Throws a stubbie of VB at you*... Ah Shit!! Now you've made me waste my Last beer too..... *Shakes fist in the air*


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> oh ya. one touched down only a mile from me like 2 months ago. it was awesome. My camera was busted though, so i couldnt take a pic of it



i had 1 touchdown within 200yd of my house and i was outside watching it happen it was like a wall of clouds descended on the other block.  I also had one go directly above my house afterward it didnt do any damage because it hadnt reached the ground.


----------



## exeon_zechs (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been up for 23 hours now.
so I think I'll go to bed.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

exeon_zechs said:


> I have been up for 23 hours now.



ummm........then go sleep?


----------



## WanderingRambler (Aug 5, 2008)

well, its still not up, I'll be back sometime next week to check.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> NOOOO!!!  *Throws a stubbie of VB at you*... Ah Shit!! Now you've made me waste my Last beer too..... *Shakes fist in the air*



*tosses another beer* what are you nuts? I was just messing with you, and that's not worth a whole beer! ^_^


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> yeah, I dont have anyone to teach me in teh mean time I just keep myself happy with video games and my drawing.



I keep myself happy with those too...that reminds me...i really need to finish playing FF 12 lol. I will be glad when FA is back up though so i can help with the flooding of the arts :3


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lig said:


> Well I guess I'm one of the few people who doesn't go to FA for the Porn. As my avy probably indicates. Most of my favs are babyfur pics.  FA's got the biggest stash of babyfur art around. With that in mind I say the following.
> 
> Pwease come back FA we miss wou! LOL.



I personally use FA for the Poke-Combat Academy, and I'm hoping to start commissions soon. I'm also a 'clean' artist, most of what I draw is Pokemon fanart.

I just consider the porn a fortunate bonus. X3


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

T____T Awww...Tuesday is almost over.. 3 hours to go for me ^^;


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> *tosses another beer* what are you nuts? I was just messing with you, and that's not worth a whole beer! ^_^



Too right mate..haha *Catches and looks at label*...Is this American Stuff?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> I keep myself happy with those too...that reminds me...i really need to finish playing FF 12 lol. I will be glad when FA is back up though so i can help with the flooding of the arts :3


they have 12 of them? (not counting all teh hand helds and cross overs) when are they gonna stop? FF is to video games what rocky is to movies.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jake-Autumn said:


> I demand my lemonade now! =D



Most certainly, sir! Would you like cookies as well? =3


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Too right mate..haha *Catches and looks at label*...Is this American Stuff?



LOL I know, right?


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> T____T Awww...Tuesday is almost over.. 3 hours to go for me ^^;


too bad for you HA HA HA HA H- oh wait......I'm in teh same time zone, crap


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Too right mate..haha *Catches and looks at label*...Is this American Stuff?



hell no. German!


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> they have 12 of them? (not counting all teh hand helds and cross overs) when are they gonna stop? FF is to video games what rocky is to movies.



Considering the first one was named 'Final fantasy' because it was ment to be the last game they "Square soft" would ever make..


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> LOL I know, right?



indeed american beer is quite bland


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> hell no. German!



Better than nothing I guess.. *Drinks*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

WanderingRambler said:


> well, its still not up, I'll be back sometime next week to check.



sadly that might just be the case. but they say they're ubber close so I'm still gonna try taking a look when I have some free time



Crossdog367 said:


> I personally use FA for the Poke-Combat Academy, and I'm hoping to start commissions soon. I'm also a 'clean' artist, most of what I draw is Pokemon fanart.
> 
> I just consider the porn a fortunate bonus. X3


a very awsome bonus indeed. teh best part about it, you dont have to have good art to see the porn


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Better than nothing I guess.. *Drinks*



waits for you to pass out from the date-rape pill i slipped in it...


----------



## PROXER (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> I keep myself happy with those too...that reminds me...i really need to finish playing FF 12 lol. I will be glad when FA is back up though so i can help with the flooding of the arts :3



I've got FF12, but besides Fran, I really just can't get into it. The story just seems too draaaaaaawn out with awkward battles and characters you give guidelines on how to act, rather than straight actions.
I've spent the last while finishing Odin Sphere. Lovely little RPG/Brawler/Shakespearian play, oh, and anthro rabbits called 'Pooka'(they're cursed people:grin. It's a really great 40 hour game, you play through the story  with 5 characters, one at a time, and then see how they all are involved. Plus, once you have all the scenes, you can make it play them in order and watch the whole 40 hour game in about 45 minutes or so. 
Oh, and it's by Atlus, which is pretty much a label for "Fantastic game", even if you have no idea of what the game is about.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed american beer is quite bland



Most beer tastes like piss to me, honestly.  It's only good for getting in extra carbs after a workout and beaning crackheads upside the head when they just won't leave you alone

Kahlua's my thing, I'm into the sweet shit lol


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Most beer tastes like piss to me, honestly.  It's only good for getting in extra carbs after a workout and beaning crackheads upside the head when they just won't leave you alone
> 
> Kahlua's my thing, I'm into the sweet shit lol



nothing wrong with a nice tasty beverage. Beer aint my fave either to be honest. Loooooove da strawberry daquary though...or however the hell you spell it


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Considering the first one was named 'Final fantasy' because it was ment to be the last game they "Square soft" would ever make..



you're kidding right? but I didnt think the first one did that good


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Most beer tastes like piss to me, honestly.



Amen to that, brother.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> they have 12 of them? (not counting all teh hand helds and cross overs) when are they gonna stop? FF is to video games what rocky is to movies.




LOL..i guess they do...probably more like 20 of them. Honestly I only have ever played the one i have. Just never got into the other ones. lol...the cinematic are awesome though :3


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> waits for you to pass out from the date-rape pill i slipped in it...



MMmmm.. Not too bad, A bit weak and there's a strange Rohypnol after taste..  *continues to drink*


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> MMmmm.. Not too bad, A bit weak and there's a strange Rohypnol after taste..  *continues to drink*



I _dont_ know what you could possible mean by aftertaste.....


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> LOL..i guess they do...probably more like 20 of them. Honestly I only have ever played the one i have. Just never got into the other ones. lol...the cinematic are awesome though :3



if cinimatics are your thing then have you tried either star ocean 3 or xenosaga?

they both have good cinimatics and xenosagas combat system is really similar to what FF traditionally used (havent played FF12 so it might be kinda diffrent)


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> you're kidding right? but I didnt think the first one did that good



No it's true http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22250.html


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

yak did stay up for 2 days so he needs a rest equivalent to that.

Anyone check up him if he's fine?


----------



## falderal (Aug 5, 2008)

I dunno, but this post from the closed thread was freakin' hilarious. Thanks for that 

*http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=537831&postcount=762*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> yak did stay up for 2 days so he needs a rest equivalent to that.
> 
> Anyone check up him if he's fine?



not too sound cold or anything but he lives in europe, what would we do if he wasnt allright? and also, he is like five guys who work together, so um....I'm sure if something happened to one of them the others would help


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> nothing wrong with a nice tasty beverage. Beer aint my fave either to be honest. Loooooove da strawberry daquary though...or however the hell you spell it



Daiquiri, it's, like, French or some shit.  I say it like DAKKARY but then I have no class~


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> yak did stay up for 2 days so he needs a rest equivalent to that.
> 
> Anyone check up him if he's fine?



About the last we heard from him on IRC was about 6 or 7 hours ago. As before, still no updates for you.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> I _dont_ know what you could possible mean by aftertaste.....



*Raises eyebrow*.. you know Phenylcyclohexyl piperidine would have been better..I'm an Aussie remember. *finishes drink*


----------



## falderal (Aug 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> yak did stay up for 2 days so he needs a rest equivalent to that.
> 
> Anyone check up him if he's fine?



Either way, Yak deserves to have many many drinks bought for him at the local bar. Cheers to Yak!


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> not too sound cold or anything but he lives in europe, what would we do if he wasnt allright? and also, he is like five guys who work together, so um....I'm sure if something happened to one of them the others would help



Yak isn't actually five people. He is one person who does work equivalent to five people. ^^;


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> About the last we heard from him on IRC was about 6 or 7 hours ago. As before, still no updates for you.



you know, you are really quick to say "no updates"....kinda nice to actully hear that instead of sitting in teh dark.


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> *Raises eyebrow*.. you know Phenylcyclohexyl piperidine would have been better..I'm an Aussie remember. *finishes drink*



damn...o well, i guess no tail for me tonight. Oh wait! I aint single! *runs off to mate excitedly*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Yak isn't actually five people. He is one person who does work equivalent to five people. ^^;



is he? I thought someone said that yak was teh account that like all of teh programmers use and taht theres like five of em. they just use taht for offical purpouses. though I might have heard wrong.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

cardia said:


> Either way, Yak deserves to have many many drinks bought for him at the local bar. Cheers to Yak!



But he drinks koolaid


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> damn...o well, i guess no tail for me tonight. Oh wait! I aint single! *runs off to mate excitedly*



*Waves*... Have fun.. If you need any 'Help' I'll be here...hahaha


----------



## falderal (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> indeed american beer is quite bland



Have you not had a: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Adams_(beer)


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> *Waves*... Have fun.. If you need any 'Help' I'll be here...hahaha



hope ya like penis then *waves for you to come on over*


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

O HAI! I'm back from dinner =D


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> is he? I thought someone said that yak was teh account that like all of teh programmers use and taht theres like five of em. they just use taht for offical purpouses. though I might have heard wrong.



That would have been Dragoneer. He was making a joke, as well as explaining that FA had a shortage of programmiers ( as well as why one person had to work 48 hours in a row).


----------



## falderal (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> But he drinks koolaid



Oh, Yeaaahh!  *points to his desktop picture which happens to be the koolaid pitcher guy*


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

cardia said:


> Have you not had a: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Adams_(beer)




*YELLS* "IT'LL GET YOU DRUNK"...Hahahaha


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> hope ya like penis then *waves for you to come on over*



Ah you know.."Any Port in a storm" Hahhaha *Puts cork hat on*...


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

WHY.IS.FA.NOT.HERE.YET?!?!?!?!?!
I.need.something.to.fap.too.
D:
--


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> That would have been Dragoneer. He was making a joke, as well as explaining that FA had a shortage of programmiers ( as well as why one person had to work 48 hours in a row).



oh............see, this is why humor is so hard to get across to folks over the net unless its in the form of a picture of a cat implying that it has poor grammer and spelling skills.so then yak is deffinitivly one guy?


----------



## Pure_Suffering (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-lover said:


> Ah you know.."Any Port in a storm" Hahhaha *Puts cork hat on*...



well mine is open


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> is he? I thought someone said that yak was teh account that like all of teh programmers use and taht theres like five of em. they just use taht for offical purpouses. though I might have heard wrong.



If that was the case, there'd be somebody awake to bring FA back OL

If this is the case, though; the deadline that's based on Yak waking up would raise suspicions, if FA's not being worked on being brought back up within the next ten hours, or so.  Mental fatigue can be just as bad as physical, and you can sleep for up to a day if pressed, but if it's just a cover-up account for several programmers and the current problem's actually with the site itself not working, then cover's blown easily enough

Too much X-Files, damn the 90's!

And Yak's a real person, no conspiracies NO MULDER I SAID NO


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> so then yak is deffinitivly one guy?



Most certainly, I'm afraid. If we had more Yaks, I would hope FA would be up right now.


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> so then yak is deffinitivly one guy?



What if Yak is a girl =O


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Most certainly, I'm afraid. If we had more Yaks, I would hope FA would be up right now.



I just assumed that they were all five guys and tey were all so dedicated they had all stayed up for 48 hours working hard. wow.....big over site on my part.


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

PROXER said:


> I've got FF12, but besides Fran, I really just can't get into it. The story just seems too draaaaaaawn out with awkward battles and characters you give guidelines on how to act, rather than straight actions.
> I've spent the last while finishing Odin Sphere. Lovely little RPG/Brawler/Shakespearian play, oh, and anthro rabbits called 'Pooka'(they're cursed people:grin. It's a really great 40 hour game, you play through the story  with 5 characters, one at a time, and then see how they all are involved. Plus, once you have all the scenes, you can make it play them in order and watch the whole 40 hour game in about 45 minutes or so.
> Oh, and it's by Atlus, which is pretty much a label for "Fantastic game", even if you have no idea of what the game is about.



Fran is awesome, but i'm still only about 16 hours or so into the game, i can't remember lol. I'll have to check out this Odin Sphere though..sounds fun! lol


----------



## bunnies_are_emo (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> if cinimatics are your thing then have you tried either star ocean 3 or xenosaga?
> 
> they both have good cinimatics and xenosagas combat system is really similar to what FF traditionally used (havent played FF12 so it might be kinda diffrent)



I love star ocean 3, it was so fun. Though there were a few times when i got stuck and the music was so annoying, but yes i loved the cinematics. I've never played xenosaga though, but i've heard it was good. Wouldn't know myself though.


----------



## dragonner (Aug 5, 2008)

I just wanna ask if FA is gonna back this day or I will wait it until friday?


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> I just assumed that they were all five guys and tey were all so dedicated they had all stayed up for 48 hours working hard. wow.....big over site on my part.



Easy mistake, though it should make us all the more proud of the one Yak we have.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> I just wanna ask if FA is gonna back this day or I will wait it until friday?



I'm starting to think midday Wednesday or Thursday, provided nothing else goes wrong.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

dragonner said:


> I just wanna ask if FA is gonna back this day or I will wait it until friday?



Just assume that it won't be up until Saturday, just in case.  If it's not up tonight, then hey, it'll 'eventually' be up.  Not that serious, and what's the rush, ya know?


----------



## dragonner (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope so, Thx Crossdog367!!!!!


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 5, 2008)

The only thing that's been on my mind all day regarding the troubles with FA was this...and it needs to be shared.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Aug 5, 2008)

Pure_Suffering said:


> well mine is open



Hmmm And it looks like rain.. *runs over*.. engines to full throttle men.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

bunnies_are_emo said:


> I love star ocean 3, it was so fun. Though there were a few times when i got stuck and the music was so annoying, but yes i loved the cinematics. I've never played xenosaga though, but i've heard it was good. Wouldn't know myself though.





its pretty good, not too ong but just long enough. only thing is teh first one is great but three and four require a metric ton of reading for back storry.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Fee Fi Fo Fum...


----------



## dave hyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Got an update for you now viz:

"We've just heard from Yak and he is now working on importing the old usermessages. After that, if nothing else comes up, the site can be brought up."

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670


----------



## Revamp (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't know that 1=5 till today


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Got an update for you now viz:
> 
> "We've just heard form Yak and he is now working on importing the old usermessages. After that, if nothing else comes up, the site can be brought up."
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670



Awesome! Thanks for the news, Dan Hyena. =3


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Got an update for you now viz:
> 
> "We've just heard form Yak and he is now working on importing the old usermessages. After that, if nothing else comes up, the site can be brought up."
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670


ahh, sweet. good to hear.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

dave hyena said:


> Got an update for you now viz:
> 
> "We've just heard from Yak and he is now working on importing the old usermessages. After that, if nothing else comes up, the site can be brought up."
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=535670#post535670



OKAY POOL'S OUT EVERYBODY GO HOME.


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the news, Dan Hyena. =3



Yeah, thanks Dan


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

how long will that take


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Soo... You're all going to go back to FA?
Ha. I don't even have an account, so I won't see you around...


----------



## Revamp (Aug 5, 2008)

Heh Yay I get ignored again!  This skunk is heading to freakin bed.


----------



## Tikara (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> OKAY POOL'S OUT EVERYBODY GO HOME.



*SNERK* okay, I laughed

but hooray, FA's gonna be up after about a month~ \o/ WOW MY MESSAGES ARE GONNA BE FLOODED ONCE EVERYONE STARTS MPOSTING AAA 8|


----------



## CatSoup996 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah. so what kind of time period are we talking for that? Not that I haven't survived for this long, it'd just be nice to know! =)


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Revamp said:


> Heh Yay I get ignored again!  This skunk is heading to freakin bed.


<< is he gone.......ok, now lets all get together and respond to this one post to make him feel silly for leaving early


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Soo... You're all going to go back to FA?
> Ha. I don't even have an account, so I won't see you around...



Aww, that sucks...

  Whelpp, see ya!


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Soo... You're all going to go back to FA?
> Ha. I don't even have an account, so I won't see you around...



i'll be staying as fa doesnt take that much time to browse.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 5, 2008)

http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/201414.html


> We've heard from yak. He's putting some final touches on the changes. FA will be back soon.
> 
> Commence/resume destroying your F5 key. It's the one you wore the text off of.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> Aww, that sucks...
> 
> Whelpp, see ya!


Have fun, chum. ^^


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> i'll be staying as fa doesnt take that much time to browse.


XDDD


----------



## Revamp (Aug 5, 2008)

It's 10 PM, Do you know where your FA is?


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> http://community.livejournal.com/furaffinity/201414.html



w00t.

I'll probably post a journal once its back up, but I'm waiting till the end of the week to start posting again. By then the flood should have tapered off a bit.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Mnnn.. powernaps FTW. So much can happen in two hours. What'd I miss?


----------



## Silver Fenrir (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Have fun, chum. ^^



SIE AUCH DASSYDASS.  ERINNERN SIE SICH DAS AN ICH LUBEN


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Mnnn.. powernaps FTW. So much can happen in two hours. What'd I miss?



We got a small update from the staff, confirmed that Yak is one person, and drank lemonade.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> SIE AUCH DASSYDASS. ERINNERN SIE SICH DAS AN ICH LUBEN


What was that we were saying about your nose? >.o


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> We got a small update from the staff, confirmed that Yak is one person, and drank lemonade.


Damn, why'd I have to be sleeping to miss that awesome opportunity..


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Mnnn.. powernaps FTW. So much can happen in two hours. What'd I miss?


Hey buddy, FA is coming back.
I didn't even notice that it had disappeared, but I bet you missed it. XP


----------



## akun (Aug 5, 2008)

...T-shirts for sale...


----------



## LuckyM (Aug 5, 2008)

wow and this one is at 500 already=/


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

K, Imma go have a shower.. It'd better be closer to being up when I get back or else Imma fire mah lazar! ^^ And no, I'm not whining, just trying to be funny and hoping people don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Revamp (Aug 5, 2008)

Silver Fenrir said:


> SIE AUCH DASSYDASS.  ERINNERN SIE SICH DAS AN ICH LUBEN



??? Nein


----------



## LuckyM (Aug 5, 2008)

=D awsome, i wish i was able to buy one =/, im probaly gonna make my own shirt


akun said:


> ...T-shirts for sale...


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> K, Imma go have a shower.. It'd better be closer to being up when I get back or else Imma fire mah lazar! ^^ And no, I'm not whining, just trying to be funny and hoping people don't take it the wrong way.


I've seen those videos... ^.Â¥.^


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Trogdor is charging his laser

Soon he will fire his lazer unto the Interwebz


----------



## supersonic250 (Aug 5, 2008)

'Tis time for....  F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F6... (Oops...) F5 F5... Etc...


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

THIS

IS A LOT

OF POSTS


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> THIS
> 
> IS A LOT
> 
> OF POSTS



It most certainly is. Less drama and whining, though.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright, we all know god is going to smite trogdor with a hurricane, let's start placing bets







I'm going with Hurricane Cos(x)


----------



## STrRedWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Okay, time to translate:

Yak's awake now and wants to get it up on Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

AND WE'RE BACK! What'd I miss?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 5, 2008)

EDIT: Wrong topic >_<


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> AND WE'RE BACK! What'd I miss?



This time? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Alright, we all know god is going to smite trogdor with a hurricane, let's start placing bets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



funniest weather related drawing i have ever seen


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> This time? Absolutely nothing.


I was going to say that! D:


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

This and the last closed one have got to be the fastest growing thread I have ever seen? 

You guys planning another party on page 69 if the admins don't drop the hammer by then?


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

hmm...so just one thing is being done? I wonder how long it will take...


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> This time? Absolutely nothing.




IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZARRRRR!!!!


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Alright, we all know god is going to smite trogdor with a hurricane, let's start placing bets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If any of those storms has the testicular fortitude to do it, it's Hurricane Freud.  *snicker*


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> hmm...so just one thing is being done? I wonder how long it will take...



shouldn't take that long he just copying all the old usermessages


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> shouldn't take that long he just copying all the old usermessages



-ponder- -____- so by morning then would be a good estimate?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Soo... You're all going to go back to FA?
> Ha. I don't even have an account, so I won't see you around...


  So where can I find the pretty thingy? *Pokes at Dessy lots* I wanna bug you more


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Am I really that boring? >.<


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> Am I really that boring? >.<


Nope. I want to talk to you. So gimme a way to after furaffinity comes back up. You heard me. I is demanding-yena.


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> So where can I find the pretty thingy? *Pokes at Dessy lots* I wanna bug you more


You would have to email me, then, deary... ^.Â¥.^


----------



## seadog-driftwood (Aug 5, 2008)

Jake-Autumn said:


> Srsly I'm a stoat IRL! D: All of you are unintelligent to my stoat-like reasoning abillities! I commune with the great wol-STOAT GODS.



Hmmmm... tell me more about these Stoat Gods...



Delphinidae said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling that yak is out eating icecream in the sun and soon close to counting sheep while laying on a beach towel, while we are still expecting him to return with news?



I get that feeling that he's _dreaming_ of that...



Silver Fenrir said:


> He resides within the CPU.  We only call him out for quickies
> *quick fixes, not quickies
> ...Fuck.


*dies*


Daddy Ducky BE said:


> [really, really creepy commentary]
> No, he's not in a comma. Actually he's having his period.


*dies again*



LonelyFox said:


> i offer up my magical skills





Zyph said:


> You have my sword.





LainMokoto said:


> You have my sword. XD





Abyss666 said:


> You have my bow.
> How else can we find out if theres an update? We need hourly TPS reports. With proper cover sheets.


*Pulls shirt over head* YOU HAVE MY TP!


ShadowKnuckles said:


> And my axe!


*Angry Video Game Nerd*: And my ASS!



Pouncehyena said:


> Really?  I'm from southern america (not south america, southern north america) and it gets pretty hot. yesterday it was 103 Ferenheight but I dont go outside much. My body's made for colder weather I swear.


Well, Toronto might not be that great. Sure the winters can be frigid, but the summers can be just as hot and sticky...



Pure_Suffering said:


> Pouncehyena said:
> 
> 
> > Yeesh. we have tons of ice storms too >_<  And our tornados. Cant forget our tornados.
> ...


Lucky that you saw it. Always wanted to see one...


harry2110 said:


> i had 1 touchdown within 200yd of my house and i was outside watching it happen it was like a wall of clouds descended on the other block.  I also had one go directly above my house afterward it didnt do any damage because it hadnt reached the ground.


 Wow. Lucky on so many levels.

And soon FA will be back... Joyjoy...


----------



## Dessy (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Nope. I want to talk to you. So gimme a way to after furaffinity comes back up. You heard me. I is demanding-yena.


Heheh... I'm leaving in ten minutes, and I won't be on FA...


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You would have to email me, then, deary... ^.Â¥.^


Private msg me with your email then  ^_^


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

*paces, waiting for FA to come back, pushing his F5 button every pass-by*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *paces, waiting for FA to come back, pushing his F5 button every pass-by*



-pets- now now, lets not traumatize that button


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -pets- now now, lets not traumatize that button


But maybe if I interrogate it enough, it'll push itself!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

*Snurfles and pokes Dessy till She gets a PM*


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Nine more posts and I can celebrate my hundredth!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Nine more posts and I can celebrate my hundredth!



gets a cake ready. And some b alloons.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 5, 2008)

Clever, but your plan to get this thread locked through RP'ing in it will never work!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Clever, but your plan to get this thread locked through RP'ing in it will never work!


Who's rp-ing?  I always action my posts.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> gets a cake ready. And some b alloons.


 There has to be Doom Cheese !

Lol, it's an invention that a friend and I made.. Cheese dyed black, then designed with  a skull made from bree, the red crossbones are layered chili peppers, and the whole wheel of cheese is baked in with Habenero peppers


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Dessy said:


> You
> I'm off for the night. Sleep well... ;3


WEWT *runs off to send one quick so she doesnt forget*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> There has to be Doom Cheese !
> 
> Lol, it's an invention that a friend and I made.. Cheese dyed black, then designed with  a skull made from bree, the red crossbones are layered chili peppers, and the whole wheel of cheese is baked in with Habenero peppers



Oh god the spicyhotness would destroy me!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> But maybe if I interrogate it enough, it'll push itself!



never thought of it that way -ponders- 

ALRIGHT!!! -rapidly smashes er F5!-


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

http://xkcd.com/157/


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Oh god the spicyhotness would destroy me!


Ah, hence the doom.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Ah, hence the doom.


<_< >_>  I knew that. 

....

Shush you.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> never thought of it that way -ponders-
> 
> ALRIGHT!!! -rapidly smashes er F5!-


*Hands you a hammer* This'll make it talk!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> <_< >_>  I knew that.
> 
> ....
> 
> Shush you.


Surreeee ya did... So then i take it that you know the air speed velocity and weight ratio of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *Hands you a hammer* This'll make it talk!



-takes and raises above her head- WAI-!!! 
 >.> ass...lol


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Surreeee ya did... So then i take it that you know the air speed velocity and weight ratio of an unladen swallow?



I...

Y...

...I'm being repressed!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -takes and raises above her head- WAI-!!!
> >.> ass...lol


lol. Whattt, it would have solved your F5 problems!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> lol. Whattt, it would have solved your F5 problems!



-crosses her arms- don't make me throw this hammer at you


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I...
> 
> Y...
> 
> ...I'm being repressed!


NI! NI!!!! ECKY ECKY ECKY P'TANG ZOOPAI WONG!


----------



## Draxaan (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you mean an African or a European swallow?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> NI! NI!!!! ECKY ECKY ECKY P'TANG ZOOPAI WONG!



*earflats and holds up a freshly dug shrubbery?*


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -crosses her arms- don't make me throw this hammer at you


*rubs the back of his head* Heh.. alright..


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Draxaan said:


> Do you mean an African or a European swallow?


What? I don't know tha- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *rubs the back of his head* Heh.. alright..



-smiles pleased-

alrighty then..who was it that was talking about dairy?? -looks around ears perked-


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

God I havent watched that movie in ages. I have it. I should.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> *earflats and holds up a freshly dug shrubbery?*


*Hands you a herring* You know what to do..



100th post! WOOOTTTT!!! *pops the champangue, the cork ricocheting and hitting me in the eye* AGH!!!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaeko said:


> -smiles pleased-
> 
> alrighty then..who was it that was talking about dairy?? -looks around ears perked-


You mean the doom cheese?


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

XD I'M A NINJA, OFFICIALLY!


----------



## theredcatdances (Aug 5, 2008)

it's only a model


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> You mean the doom cheese?



hmm.....not sure..that i want to try it...sounds very evil -A-


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> *Hands you a herring* You know what to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 100th post! WOOOTTTT!!! *pops the champangue, the cork ricocheting and hitting me in the eye* AGH!!!


 
*Sighs and goes to chop down the tallest tree in the forest* I'm up to 77 I think with this one.  In one day, jeez.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

theredcatdances said:


> it's only a model


Shh.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

OH, come on guys. When I said "Shh" I didn't mean all of you!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> theredcatdances said:
> 
> 
> > it's only a model
> ...



We're Knights of the Round Table,
We dance when ere we're able,
We do routines and chorus scenes
With footwork impeccable.
We dine well here in Camelot,
We eat ham and jam and spam a lot.
We're Knights of the Round Table,
Our show are formidable,
But many times, we're given rhymes
That are quite unsingable.
We're Opera mad in Camelot,
We sing from the diaphragm
a looooooot.
In war we're tough and able,
Quite indefatigable,
Between our quests we sequin vests,
And impersonate Clark Gable.
It's a busy life in Camelot,
I have to push the pram a lot. 

=^.^=


----------



## Kumiko_Fox (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be unique and just press command + R


----------



## Rabbyadam (Aug 5, 2008)

When FA gets back online lets party with Cherry Coka Cola and 
Peanutbutter Bananer Sammiches!


Thats where everyone not allergic to Nuts, Tropical fruits, and any Wheat or Whole Grain product can find heaven! 

YAY! Peanutbutter Banana Sandwiches for EVERONE! ^.^


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> OH, come on guys. When I said "Shh" I didn't mean all of you!


lol Sorry. my head's kind of swimming...I'm sick at the moment. I think I stared off into space.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> We're Knights of the Round Table,
> We dance when ere we're able,
> We do routines and chorus scenes
> With footwork impeccable.
> ...


  Mnn.. On second though, let's not go to Camelot.. it is a silly place.


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> We're Knights of the Round Table,
> We dance when ere we're able,
> We do routines and chorus scenes
> With footwork impeccable.
> ...


 
THANK YOU!!!  I never could understand all of what they were singing!


*"A DUCK!"*


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

I might as well jump on the YouTube link bandwagon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5737qtNpFc

So awesome, at 1:17 watch the guy in the top right


----------



## lostcat461 (Aug 5, 2008)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> In war we're tough and able,
> Quite indefatigable,
> Between our quests we sequin vests,
> And impersonate Clark Gable.
> ...


 

On second thought, we won't go to Camelot. Tis a silly place.

And on a third thought, how many people have forgotten their FA passwords? Many computers clear their stored stuff after a week or so. It is like when your cellphone explodes, takes forever to remember your contact's phone numbers. xD


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Aug 5, 2008)

........WHY IS IT NOT UP YET!!.............


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

...and there was much rejoicing...


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I might as well jump on the YouTube link bandwagon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5737qtNpFc
> 
> So awesome, at 1:17 watch the guy in the top right


XD who dances like that.. and he should NOT have a voice that deep, it makes no sense.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

lostcat461 said:


> On second thought, we won't go to Camelot. Tis a silly place.
> 
> And on a third thought, how many people have forgotten their FA passwords? Many computers clear their stored stuff after a week or so. It is like when your cellphone explodes, takes forever to remember your contact's phone numbers. xD




I'll do you one better. I cant remember if I'm Pouncewhisper or PounceHyena on FA right now...


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chevallier LaChance said:


> ........WHY IS IT NOT UP YET!!.............



Yak is still working. ^^


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, don't you hate it when you click F5, and it takes a little longer to refresh for some reason.. it keeps getting me all excited!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Mnn.. On second though, let's not go to Camelot.. it is a silly place.




Right. Right.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> XD who dances like that.. and he should NOT have a voice that deep, it makes no sense.




I have to admit, I think he's adorable.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I have to admit, I think he's adorable.



I know right? The world must see him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5737qtNpFc


----------



## Kahn (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a feeling that FA will be up by morning EST US time, if not too long after. If they're this close to getting it up, it shouldn't take TOO long I don't think.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

[clop clop clop]
    [boom boom]
    [angels sing]
GOD:
    Arthur! Arthur, King of the Britons!
    Oh, don't grovel!
    [singing stops]
    One thing I can't stand, it's people groveling.
ARTHUR:
    Sorry.
    [boom]
GOD:
    And don't apologize. Every time I try to talk to someone it's 'sorry this' and 'forgive me that' and 'I'm not worthy'.
    [boom]
    What are you doing now?!
ARTHUR:
    I'm averting my eyes, O Lord.
GOD:
    Well, don't. It's like those miserable Psalms-- they're so depressing. Now, knock it off!
ARTHUR:
    Yes, Lord.
GOD:
    Right! Arthur, King of the Britons, your Knights of the Round Table shall have a task to make them an example in these dark times.
ARTHUR:
    Good idea, O Lord!
GOD:
    'Course it's a good idea! Behold!
    [angels sing]
    Arthur, this is the Holy Grail. Look well, Arthur, for it is your sacred task to seek this grail. That is your purpose, Arthur: the quest for the Holy Grail.
    [boom]
    [singing stops]
LAUNCELOT:
    A blessing! A blessing from the Lord!
GALAHAD:
    God be praised! 

~~~~~~

    [King Arthur music]
    [clop clop clop]
ARTHUR:
    Halt!
    [horn]
    Hallo!
    [pause]
    Hallo!
FRENCH GUARD:
    Allo! Who is eet?
ARTHUR:
    It is King Arthur, and these are my Knights of the Round Table. Whose castle is this?
FRENCH GUARD:
    This is the castle of my master, Guy de Loimbard.
ARTHUR:
    Go and tell your master that we have been charged by God with a sacred quest. If he will give us food and shelter for the night, he can join us in our quest for the Holy Grail.
FRENCH GUARD:
    Well, I'll ask him, but I don't think he'll be very keen. Uh, he's already got one, you see.
ARTHUR:
    What?
GALAHAD:
    He says they've already got one!
ARTHUR:
    Are you sure he's got one?
FRENCH GUARD:
    Oh, yes. It's very nice-a. (I told him we already got one.)
FRENCH GUARDS:
    [chuckling]
ARTHUR:
    Well, u-- um, can we come up and have a look?
FRENCH GUARD:
    Of course not! You are English types-a!
ARTHUR:
    Well, what are you, then?
FRENCH GUARD:
    I'm French! Why do think I have this outrageous accent, you silly king-a?!
GALAHAD:
    What are you doing in England?
FRENCH GUARD:
    Mind your own business!
ARTHUR:
    If you will not show us the Grail, we shall take your castle by force!
FRENCH GUARD:
    You don't frighten us, English pig-dogs! Go and boil your bottom, sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you, so-called Arthur King, you and all your silly English k-nnnnniggets. Thpppppt! Thppt! Thppt!
GALAHAD:
    What a strange person.
ARTHUR:
    Now look here, my good man--
FRENCH GUARD:
    I don't wanna talk to you no more, you empty headed animal food trough wiper! I fart in your general direction! Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!
GALAHAD:
    Is there someone else up there we could talk to?
FRENCH GUARD:
    No. Now, go away, or I shall taunt you a second time-a!
    [sniff]
ARTHUR:
    Now, this is your last chance. I've been more than reasonable.
FRENCH GUARD:
    (Fetchez la vache.)
OTHER FRENCH GUARD:
    Quoi?
FRENCH GUARD:
    (Fetchez la vache!)
    [mooo]
ARTHUR:
    If you do not agree to my commands, then I shall--
    [twong]
    [mooooooo]
    Jesus Christ!
KNIGHTS:
    Christ!
    [thud]
    Ah! Ohh!
ARTHUR:
    Right! Charge!
KNIGHTS:
    Charge!
    [mayhem]
FRENCH GUARD:
    Hey, this one is for your mother! There you go.
    [mayhem]
FRENCH GUARD:
    And this one's for your dad!
ARTHUR:
    Run away!
KNIGHTS:
    Run away!
FRENCH GUARD:
    Thppppt!
FRENCH GUARDS:
    [taunting]
LAUNCELOT:
    Fiends! I'll tear them apart!
ARTHUR:
    No, no. No, no.
BEDEVERE:
    Sir! I have a plan, sir.

    [later]

    [wind]
    [saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw saw]
    [clunk]
    [bang]
    [rewr!]
    [squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak]
    [rrrr rrrr rrrr]
    [drilllll]
    [sawwwww]
    [clunk]
    [crash]
    [clang]
    [squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak...]
    [creak]
FRENCH GUARDS: [whispering]
    C'est un lapin, lapin de bois. Quoi? Un cadeau. What? A present. Oh, un cadeau. Oui, oui. Hurry. What? Let's go. Oh. On y va. Bon magne. Over here...
    [squeak squeak squeak squeak squeak...]
    [clllank]
ARTHUR:
    What happens now?
BEDEVERE:
    Well, now, uh, Launcelot, Galahad, and I, uh, wait until nightfall, and then leap out of the rabbit, taking the French, uh, by surprise. Not only by surprise, but totally unarmed!
ARTHUR:
    Who leaps out?
BEDEVERE:
    U-- u-- uh, Launcelot, Galahad, and I, uh, leap out of the rabbit, uh, and uh...
ARTHUR:
    Ohh.
BEDEVERE:
    Oh. Um, l-- look, i-- i-- if we built this large wooden badger--
    [clank]
    [twong]
ARTHUR:
    Run away!
KNIGHTS:
    Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away! Run away!
    [CRASH]
FRENCH GUARDS:
    Oh, haw haw haw haw! Haw! Haw haw heh... 

~~~~~


    [clack]
VOICE:
    Picture for Schools, take eight.
DIRECTOR:
    Action!
HISTORIAN:
    Defeat at the castle seems to have utterly disheartened King Arthur. The ferocity of the French taunting took him completely by surprise, and Arthur became convinced that a new strategy was required if the quest for the Holy Grail were to be brought to a successful conclusion. Arthur, having consulted his closest knights, decided that they should separate and search for the Grail individually.
    [clop clop clop]
    Now, this is what they did: Launcelot--
KNIGHT:
    Aaaah!
    [slash]
    [KNIGHT kills HISTORIAN]
HISTORIAN'S WIFE:
    Frank!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I know right? The world must see him
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5737qtNpFc




I've always thought redheads were cute. And he's got an adorable voice. I want to pinch his cheeks and squee at him. I'm pretty sure he might run from a busty Hyena babe though...


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Your wall of text is bloxxing my vidya redfox!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I have to admit, I think he's adorable.


 Hah, here's some fun facts. Rick Roll is the man who has reportedly slept with the most women in one night in hollywood. It is aslo well known that Rick Roll was gay, even at the time.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Kahn said:


> I have a feeling that FA will be up by morning EST US time, if not too long after. If they're this close to getting it up, it shouldn't take TOO long I don't think.




Probably. I might nap for a bit then check. I have a few things to cross-submit from FAP to here and back


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

lostcat461 said:


> On second thought, we won't go to Camelot. Tis a silly place.
> 
> And on a third thought, how many people have forgotten their FA passwords? Many computers clear their stored stuff after a week or so. It is like when your cellphone explodes, takes forever to remember your contact's phone numbers. xD



firefox still has mine stored =3

I wish the company in charge fo the Foxkeh theme would update it to work with the new firefox soon TTwTT


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Hah, here's some fun facts. Rick Roll is the man who has reportedly slept with the most women in one night in hollywood. It is aslo well known that Rick Roll was gay, even at the time.



I don't even want to know how you know that, true or otherwise


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Hah, here's some fun facts. Rick Roll is the man who has reportedly slept with the most women in one night in hollywood. It is aslo well known that Rick Roll was gay, even at the time.




Seriously? I didnt know that. You know what's odd though? The second I saw the blonde dancer man in the video I was like "...wow that's like eighties gay"

Can straight women have a gaydar?

and doesnt that make him bisexual with all the woman boinking?


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> firefox still has mine stored =3
> 
> I wish the company in charge fo the Foxkeh theme would update it to work with the new firefox soon TTwTT



Get Aqua Tint Black Gloss. Is Shiny


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> I don't even want to know how you know that, true or otherwise


I happened to catch an episode of MTV while I waited for a ride from a friend.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Seriously? I didnt know that. You know what's odd though? The second I saw the blonde dancer man in the video I was like "...wow that's like eighties gay"
> 
> Can straight women have a gaydar?
> 
> and doesnt that make him bisexual with all the woman boinking?



Someone say GAY??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Your wall of text is bloxxing my vidya redfox!



Sorry....

I couldn't resist....

Al least I didn't post the rest of the film!

Hehehe......

=^.^=


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Someone say GAY??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI




Yes. But now I wish I hadnt. That song makes me hide. *leaps into a Chandelier and crouches down*


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 5, 2008)

Chevallier LaChance said:


> ........WHY IS IT NOT UP YET!!.............



They're still determining the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow...


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to ask...what's a nerf herder and why is it a classification?


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I have to ask...what's a nerf herder and why is it a classification?


Someone to take shots at.. you know, Nerf darts?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Someone to take shots at.. you know, Nerf darts?


Oh. I get it. 

I think.


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I've always thought redheads were cute. And he's got an adorable voice. I want to pinch his cheeks and squee at him. I'm pretty sure he might run from a busty Hyena babe though...



I wouldn't.  *pounce*


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

"Nerf Herder" is a derogatory Star Wars designation, I believe...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Hah, here's some fun facts. Rick Roll is the man who has reportedly slept with the most women in one night in hollywood. It is aslo well known that Rick Roll was gay, even at the time.


not too surprising. fact is that sometimes homosexuality will actully upset certain homosexuals in teh begning. sleeping with as many women as possible might have been his way to try to deny that he was in fact gay. well, thats what I got told once anyway. dont knwo if its true


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> I wouldn't.  *pounce*




ZOMG HAI! *rolls and smooches Sabby's cheek*


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> "Nerf Herder" is a derogatory Star Wars designation, I believe...


I...never watched much starwars. *blush*


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

From wikipedia: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerf_Herder)

a _Star Wars_ reference â€” a "nerf herder" is a fictional occupation referred to by Princess Leia in _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, when she insults Han Solo for arrogantly asserting that she has romantic feelings for him: "Why you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking *nerf herder*!" In the Star Wars Expanded Universe, a nerf herder is a lower class outdoorsman who spends his days safeguarding the nerfs on various planets across the universe. They can best be compared to the American cowboy or shepherds of old in their steadfast pursuit of an independent lifestyle. They generally wear old, worn out work clothes and carry simple projectile weapons as well as staves they use to drive obstinate nerfs out of their hiding places. Due to their significant skills in fieldcraft and gunplay, as well as not having the resources to bathe and change their clothes often, the rest of the "civilized" universe looks down upon them.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> "Nerf Herder" is a derogatory Star Wars designation, I believe...



I belive the reason it was so negative was the fact that the average nurf hearder was farily stupid in real life and had bad social skills. I'm pretty sure nurfs were like stupid bufflo.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> From wikipedia: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerf_Herder)
> 
> a _Star Wars_ reference â€” a "nerf herder" is a fictional occupation referred to by Princess Leia in _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, when she insults Han Solo for arrogantly asserting that she has romantic feelings for him: "Why you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking *nerf herder*!" In the Star Wars Expanded Universe, a nerf herder is a lower class outdoorsman who spends his days safeguarding the nerfs on various planets across the universe. They can best be compared to the American cowboy or shepherds of old in their steadfast pursuit of an independent lifestyle. They generally wear old, worn out work clothes and carry simple projectile weapons as well as staves they use to drive obstinate nerfs out of their hiding places. Due to their significant skills in fieldcraft and gunplay, as well as not having the resources to bathe and change their clothes often, the rest of the "civilized" universe looks down upon them.




Oh. wow. Okay.   Maybe I should watch Star Wars more.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> From wikipedia: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerf_Herder)
> 
> a _Star Wars_ reference â€” a "nerf herder" is a fictional occupation referred to by Princess Leia in _Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back_, when she insults Han Solo for arrogantly asserting that she has romantic feelings for him: "Why you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking *nerf herder*!" In the Star Wars Expanded Universe, a nerf herder is a lower class outdoorsman who spends his days safeguarding the nerfs on various planets across the universe. They can best be compared to the American cowboy or shepherds of old in their steadfast pursuit of an independent lifestyle. They generally wear old, worn out work clothes and carry simple projectile weapons as well as staves they use to drive obstinate nerfs out of their hiding places. Due to their significant skills in fieldcraft and gunplay, as well as not having the resources to bathe and change their clothes often, the rest of the "civilized" universe looks down upon them.


 I honestly like my description better, lol. He herds nerf darts, hence we should take shots at him XD


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

A nerf herder is a star wars term princess Leia insulted han solo with.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG! REFRESH! I FOUND A 404 ERROR!!!! WUTEE!!


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 5, 2008)

The Star Wars wiki tells us more of the _furry_ animals known as nerfs 
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Nerf


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Damn, it's back to the offline screen ><! I was SO excited..


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

MrEvers said:


> The Star Wars wiki tells us more of the _furry_ animals known as nerfs
> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Nerf


 
is they cute? *Shifty eyes*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

and as read: Very soon...
We've heard from yak. He's putting some final touches on the changes. FA will be back soon.

Commence/resume destroying your F5 key. It's the one you wore the text off of. 

---

YUS -dances-


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> OMG! REFRESH! I FOUND A 404 ERROR!!!! WUTEE!!



That's your F5 key telling you to "FUCK OFF IT BURNS"


----------



## darkwraith (Aug 5, 2008)

Dammit I thought I got the reply first *swears* you guys go way fast.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

darkwraith said:


> Dammit I thought I got the reply first *swears* you guys go way fast.


it's okay dark.  yours had a wiki!


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> That's your F5 key telling you to "FUCK OFF IT BURNS"


That may just mean magic, rather - maybe updated DNS entries and something big going to explode soon.


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> is they cute? *Shifty eyes*



They look like shaggy water buffalo.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> That's your F5 key telling you to "FUCK OFF IT BURNS"


 But the nice lady Kaeko tells us to mash the genitalia off of our F5 buttons :3


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 5, 2008)

MrEvers said:


> They're still determining the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow...



African or European?


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Mmmm...I'm hungry now for some Nerfburgers and hubba chips!


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

IT'S ONLINE! GO, GO!!!!


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Aug 5, 2008)

anyone else getting a cant connect to furaffinity?


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> They look like shaggy water buffalo.




Omg cute!  I must pet one.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> anyone else getting a cant connect to furaffinity?


 When I try and log on, yeah.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> anyone else getting a cant connect to furaffinity?


Happens when you believe Sypher Nox.


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> anyone else getting a cant connect to furaffinity?



Yeah same here. I'm getting the unable to connect thing.


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Lig said:


> Yeah same here. I'm getting the unable to connect thing.



Yeppers me too.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

I can only get onto the main page, every external link is broken XD DAMNIT!


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> But the nice lady Kaeko tells us to mash the genitalia off of our F5 buttons :3



nice lady only quoted anothers words <3


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Woah.  I'm almost up to a hundred messages. In a DAY.

Good t hing I do this for a living or I'd be screwed. My hands would hurt sooo bad.


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Perhaps it blew up from all us pressing F5 at once...


----------



## Growly (Aug 5, 2008)

AHHHH IT WAS UP FOR A SECOND AHHHH


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Way to go, you all blew the server before it even actually went up


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> Perhaps it blew up from all us pressing F5 at once...


 Yeah, kinda like the "If everybody on the planed jumped at the same time" myth.. NOTHING WOULD HAPPEN XD


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Hippotaur2 said:


> Perhaps it blew up from all us pressing F5 at once...




Speak for yourself. My paws couldnt take THAT much of a pounding. Lol.


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Its probably starting out kinda slow... I can imagine the sites a bit rusty from a month of downtime.

But I saw a frontpage! PROGRESS.


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Yeah, kinda like the "If everybody on the planed jumped at the same time" myth.. NOTHING WOULD HAPPEN XD


 
How do you know?  No one's ever accomplished that before...


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Slowly but surely, the ownderful new baby known as FA is being reborn into the world. Unfortunately, due to the massive amount of anxious folks standing around Neer and poking at the thing protruding from between his legs, it's not making much forward progress... that, and its head is bound to end up looking like a friggin' golf ball due to the finger-based attention. >.>


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

It's Back to the FA Temprarily down page.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> Yeah, kinda like the "If everybody on the planed jumped at the same time" myth.. NOTHING WOULD HAPPEN XD


Whenever you jump, you move the Earth by a small amount nothing can detect. If you make China jump enough at the right time, maybe we can have longer summers!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Woooo got the "will return shortly" page again!  

SO is anyone else going to start looking up people from here's pages when it goes up? I am. Lol


----------



## Artic (Aug 5, 2008)

I was excited for a minute there XD


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here, Redstarr. But I think the admins underestimated the sheer force of furry. 

Now it says that it's offline again. Maybe they're still trying to do some last minute adjustments. :/


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> ZOMG HAI! *rolls and smooches Sabby's cheek*



*snuggles up*  I claim this Hyena in the name of all catdom.  *evilgrin*


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, well at least we know its getting there. :3 That quick glimmer of frontpage hope means I'll be staying awake till its up. XD


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> Woooo got the "will return shortly" page again!
> 
> SO is anyone else going to start looking up people from here's pages when it goes up? I am. Lol


 Hell Yeah!


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Aug 5, 2008)

We have page!!!!!!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

SabbathSilverclaw said:


> *snuggles up*  I claim this Hyena in the name of all catdom.  *evilgrin*




 I has been claimed? Please to be no placing flags on my bum?


----------



## Hippotaur2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I SEE FUR AFFINITY!!!  <faints>


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be checkin' out a few pages from here, definitely. Can't wait to be able to.


----------



## Delphinidae (Aug 5, 2008)

Desperation. It is not a weak force.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

*YOU ALL BETTER THANK YAK AND CREW BY THE END OF THIS* 

Or bad things will happen... *(>,^^)>
* 
@Mods ^--- Not a threat >.>


----------



## Artic (Aug 5, 2008)

*does a dance of glee* YAY!!!


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG ITS UP


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Same here, Redstarr. But I think the admins underestimated the sheer force of furry.
> 
> Now it says that it's offline again. Maybe they're still trying to do some last minute adjustments. :/



From what I saw of the new server specs, it can more than handle the tides of anxious furries. I remember when people were complaining that 'Neer ordered TOO much memory and RAM and we'd never need it. :3 So we'll be ok.


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

IT'S UP AGAIN! *glee!*


----------



## SabbathSilverclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

Pouncehyena said:


> I has been claimed? Please to be no placing flags on my bum?



I has FA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And 'yena.


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

OH MY GOD, I'M SIGNED IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

BACK!

OH YEAH.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what it looked like!


----------



## Growly (Aug 5, 2008)

Even though I disagreed with the decision to recode during the downtime and prolong the outage, I like the new message center!


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 5, 2008)

It's alive!!  IT'S ALIVE!!!

_*IT'S AALLLIIIIVVVEE!!!!*_


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

*Starts putting people on her watch list*


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Site is moving pretty damn fast with so many users (I assume) blasting into it

GO CYBORG ROCKET-PROPELLED ELEPHANT SERVER!!!!


----------



## SFox (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh happy days


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nuke Feature = Worth the wait, just because of the name


----------



## DolphinAMD (Aug 5, 2008)

FA is back up! Finally, yay!!


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/421918/ << FINALLY YAY.

And that's all you'll get from me till after the flood subsides. XD

Now to start watching some of the peeps who posted here!


----------



## MrEvers (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm getting an adrenaline rush

oh, and...


LONG LIVE FURAFFINITY

edit: (and I'm not a nerf herder anymore)


----------



## Sypher Nox (Aug 5, 2008)

LOOK ME UP

My username's Shad-o


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

*does uber happy Liger Dance.* THANK YOU YAK AND ALL FA STAFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

yea! finally


----------



## Gillagad (Aug 5, 2008)

HORRAY


----------



## Mazz (Aug 5, 2008)

awww
blank.screen.if.I.go.to.login.

:/


----------



## Range (Aug 5, 2008)

Warchamp7 said:


> Nuke Feature = Worth the wait, just because of the name



We already had the nuke feature


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

look me up name harry2110


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Sypher Nox said:


> LOOK ME UP
> 
> My username's Shad-o


You're added. I'm there as PounceWhisper


----------



## EtherBunny (Aug 5, 2008)

It's giving me problems when i try to upload stuff... oh well, minor problems, really. THANK YOU YAK MAN! YOU ARE A DEVOTED GOD OF MANY A FUZZY MAN!!!


----------



## DolphinAMD (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm..i'm getting a lot of images missing and blank pages...uh oh!


----------



## Lig (Aug 5, 2008)

There seem to be some errors. I'm getting the blank screen now an then. But Oh well. Some of this is to be expected when the site comes back up.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Aug 5, 2008)

it sorta works and sorta doesnt.... ill reset my router and see if that helps me... but wow it looks nice!


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

Range said:


> We already had the nuke feature



Fine, me finding the nuke button was worth the wait. NOW SHUT UP ^^

It's good to hear musik again. I remember FA went bang as I was about to DL this song

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/renardv/music/1212195350.renardv_crush_everyone.mp3


----------



## SFox (Aug 5, 2008)

DolphinAMD said:


> Hmm..i'm getting a lot of images missing and blank pages...uh oh!



I am too


----------



## Randomness (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone else just going to wait until tomorrow so it can get sable?


----------



## vlaadlynx (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure they're aware of the problem, and are working to correct it. Some things you just can't test until the floodgates are open.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

man 10 subs per second


----------



## KyubiVash (Aug 5, 2008)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## redstarr (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not surprised that there's still some things that are not working. Give the site a few hours and I'm sure it will be 100% functional.

BUT GUYS WE HAS AN FA NAO.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG, is the influx of furry fappage killing Trogdor?  Something seems to be dieing a little.  XD  Still up, but getting a lot of blank and missing stuff now.


----------



## Warchamp7 (Aug 5, 2008)

harry2110 said:


> man 10 subs per second



Thats the reason behind the blank pages and such haha


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

DolphinAMD said:


> Hmm..i'm getting a lot of images missing and blank pages...uh oh!




Me too. But I can get my art and move some of it, and I'm moving the two Ive drawn over here.

Thanks yak!


----------



## nemoralis (Aug 5, 2008)

scooter_squirrel said:


> OMG, is the influx of furry fappage killing Trogdor?  Something seems to be dieing a little.  XD  Still up, but getting a lot of blank and missing stuff now.



Well, even Trogdor has a limit on the number of incoming connections it can handle.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Aug 5, 2008)

i think ill just wait until tomorrow... ^__^ but its good to see the site again


----------



## Pouncehyena (Aug 5, 2008)

Connection Interrupted
The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.

Uh oh...


----------



## JAH2000 (Aug 5, 2008)

woot let the beer drinking START CHEARS! heres to u yak and crew *punds beer*


----------



## Kaeko (Aug 5, 2008)

I replied to a journal ^^


----------

